# Bricolage et réparations de la collection de Voltfan



## voltfan (11 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

J' ai décidé de créer mon topic car vu que je collectionne les vieux Mac pour ne pas faire 30 topics différents.
J'en suis déjà au 4 ème je crois et ça commence a faire 

Le problème c'est que faute de moyens je privilégie les modèles défectueux  (étudiant inside).
Je posterais donc mes questionnements et mes tentatives de réparation sur différents modèles ainsi que mes recherches de pièces.

Merci a tous !


----------



## voltfan (11 Février 2016)

Donc voici mon problème du jour :

J'ai trouvé un Powermac G4 Quicksilver 733 ce matin en brocante et après un bon nettoyage je l'ai allumé:
Il s'allume, émet la moitié du "Boooiiing" puis se bloque sur la pomme de démarrage. 

J'ai fait le reset PRAM (petit bouton sur la CM) sans effet puis j'ai essayé les CD.

Sur le CD Hardware test il se bloque sur le petit Mac classic avec écrit "chargement".
Sur le CD de OSX il s'arrête aussi sur une image de Classic différente (la plus connue avec le sourire).

Donc si vous avez des idées


----------



## voltfan (11 Février 2016)

Les pièces que je recherche pour le moment : 
(seulement les pièces ici pas de macs ou de périphériques) 

-Un chargeur de powerbook de la série 100
-Un vieux disque dur pour un mac II si + son cable SCSI
-Si possible un adaptateur VGA pour ce même mac 

Merci


----------



## voltfan (11 Février 2016)

Sinon une autre question:
Je possède un autre PM G4 Dual 1.25 MDD qui n'a pas de disque dur . L'autre PM cité plus haut en possède 2 donc je voulais prendre un des disques durs pour le mettre dans le MDD.
Jusque là ça va.

Je possède le Cd de OSX du quicksilver mais je crois que c'est OSX 10.1.
Fonctionne t'il sur le MDD ?
Quelle version fonctionne?
Comment l'installer depuis un Imac G3 600 sinon (mode target ? ) ?

Encore merci de me lire et je l'espère pour vos futurs conseils


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2016)

Ca ne va pas le faire, on ne va pas répondre pour chaque message qui est différent et pas pour le même problème.


----------



## voltfan (11 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ca ne va pas le faire, on ne va pas répondre pour chaque message qui est différent et pas pour le même problème.



Je peux gérer avec les quotes, surtout vu le peu de posts dans cette section


----------



## voltfan (11 Février 2016)

Update:

Le Quicksilver s'est allumé après que j ai enlevé le second disque dur car ils étaient tout les deux en Master. Par contre il est pas  super stable 

Je n'ai pas réussi a combiner les 2 HDD par contre car ils n'ont pas le même système : J'ai un Deskstar non officiel (bien que similaire a la plupart des Apple et le Maxtor de 40 Go d'origine : Ils me disent tout les deux des infos différentes pour l 'emplacement des Jumper


----------



## voltfan (12 Février 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Update:
> 
> Le Quicksilver s'est allumé après que j ai enlevé le second disque dur car ils étaient tout les deux en Master. Par contre il est pas  super stable
> 
> Je n'ai pas réussi a combiner les 2 HDD par contre car ils n'ont pas le même système : J'ai un Deskstar non officiel (bien que similaire a la plupart des Apple et le Maxtor de 40 Go d'origine : Ils me disent tout les deux des infos différentes pour l 'emplacement des Jumper



Finalement j ai essayé les disques durs sur mon MDD et ils fonctionnent parfaitement.
Le QS est encore bloqué sur la pomme 

J'ai peur d'avoir un problème de carte mère comme sur le second que je possède


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2016)

Bon sujet !

Pour l'iMac G3, le mode target aide bien pour les autre PPC G3/G4. tu peux installer l'OS depuis l'iMac.

Perso j'ai carrément fait de mon iMac G3/600 un référent avec 5 partitions : OS 9, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3 et 10.4. Je n'ai plus qu'a cloner celle que je veux sur une autre machine.


----------



## voltfan (13 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Bon sujet !
> 
> Pour l'iMac G3, le mode target aide bien pour les autre PPC G3/G4. tu peux installer l'OS depuis l'iMac.
> 
> Perso j'ai carrément fait de mon iMac G3/600 un référent avec 5 partitions : OS 9, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3 et 10.4. Je n'ai plus qu'a cloner celle que je veux sur une autre machine.



Intéressant .
Je suppose que Apple ne propose pas ses anciennes versions en ligne 

Je vais devoir chercher quel ordi possède quelle version vu que je n ai qu un seul disque.
Même mes parents ont jeté celui de leur Tournesol 

Il faudrait que je me fasse un seveur avec mon pm g4 mdd.


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Intéressant .
> Je suppose que Apple ne propose pas ses anciennes versions en ligne
> 
> Je vais devoir chercher quel ordi possède quelle version vu que je n ai qu un seul disque.
> ...



J'ai simplement gardé les boites de chaque OS ( je les ai tous acheté).


----------



## voltfan (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
Alors les niouz 

Cette semaine, j'ai acheté un Ibook G3 Clamshell Orange en état de marche, un Macintosh SE, un 5500/250 et un 8600/250 et une tonne de documents et d'accessoires.

Je poste les photos ce soir j'ai pas trop le temps là.

J'ai une question sur le 8600 : Y a t'il une possibilité de mettre un écran moderne car je ne possède pas d'écran avec la prise spécifique.
Le proprio m'a aussi dit qu'il y avait une carte G4 SONNET mais que ça le rendait super instable. 
Normal vu que c'est un bidouillage non conforme ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2016)

Le support de Sonnet permet encore de télécharger le driver de la carte :
http://www.sonnettech.com/support/kb/kb.php?cat=319&expand=&action=a3#a3 

Pour la prise on trouve encore des adaptateurs DB15-->VGA
Il faut privilégier ceux avec des petits contacts pour pouvoir utiliser un nombre d'écran plus important

Edit

comme celui-là : http://www.amazon.com/Adapter-DB15-Male-HD15-Female/dp/B0016OC1J2


----------



## voltfan (18 Février 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Le support de Sonnet permet encore de télécharger le driver de la carte :
> http://www.sonnettech.com/support/kb/kb.php?cat=319&expand=&action=a3#a3
> 
> Pour la prise on trouve encore des adaptateurs DB15-->VGA
> ...



Merci 

Par contre pour l'adaptateur @Invité je ne peux pas le commander sur le site d'Amazon.com car pas livrable en France et je ne trouve pas le même sur l'Amazon Français


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Par contre pour l'adaptateur @Invité je ne peux pas le commander sur le site d'Amazon.com car pas livrable en France et je ne trouve pas le même sur l'Amazon Français



P'têt celui-là sur la Baie : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Mac-D-Sub-DB...593069?hash=item33b1d0f32d:g:TecAAOSwKtVWuMJ5

Edit

je pensais que tu avais cherché avant de poster ! 

On trouve la même chose pour la France sur Amazon : http://www.amazon.fr/CABLING®-Adaptateur-VGA-MAC-DB15/dp/B00FLZZ7DO/ref=sr_1_55?ie=UTF8&qid=1455828779&sr=8-55&keywords=db15+vga


----------



## voltfan (18 Février 2016)

Mais le pire c'est que j'avais cherché 
J'ai la poisse
Par contre c'est beaucoup plus cher qu'aux USA


----------



## voltfan (18 Février 2016)

Ah non c'est bon je vais commander celui d'occaz a 5 €


----------



## voltfan (19 Février 2016)

Quelques photos d'une partie de ma collection pour animer le topic :

Les nouveaux arrivants:

Le 5500 pas encore nettoyé





Le 8600 bien nettoyé mais le cache manquant c'est pas super joli 





Le SE en fin de nettoyage (désolé pour la photo avec le bol et les lingettes  )





Les anciens :











Bon ben voila si vous avez des questions 
Désolé pour les photos un peu pourries


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2016)

Bonnes prises Voltan !!!


----------



## voltfan (22 Février 2016)

Merci @melaure  !

Gros nettoyage du 5500 et tentative de retr0bright
Il était chez un gros fumeur donc il était vraiment crade 

Donc quelques photos :

Déjà les logiciels et la documentation que j ai eu avec :





Puis le mac a nu 










Le retr0bright:





Le résultat est assez concluant mais j'ai arrêté car le plastique commençait a se déformer a l endroit le plus fin.
Peut être que 30 volumes était exagéré 

La comparaison:





Voilà pour aujourd'hui


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2016)

C'est superbe tout ça. Superbe le rétrobright, pas trop dangereux le produit ?

J'ai commencé à faire le gros tri dans mon bureau, et une fois que j'aurais opéré mon iMac 2011 pour changer le DD mourrant et retapé le Macbook de ma soeur, je me remet au Jurassic Mac. J'ai beaucoup de boulot.


----------



## voltfan (22 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> C'est superbe tout ça. Superbe le rétrobright, pas trop dangereux le produit ?
> 
> J'ai commencé à faire le gros tri dans mon bureau, et une fois que j'aurais opéré mon iMac 2011 pour changer le DD mourrant et retapé le Macbook de ma soeur, je me remet au Jurassic Mac. J'ai beaucoup de boulot.



Dangeureux, oui et non.
C est un peu corrosif mais ça passe vu qu'a la base c est de la décoloration pour les cheveux (peroxyde d'hydrogène ).

Par contre qu' est ce que les plastiques étaient cassants : j ai du recoller les grilles des hp 

Ok cool ! N hésites pas a poster des bricolages quand tu te remettra aux ordinosaures 

D ailleurs j avais une question: sur mes cd d'installation il y a le modèle de mac. C est important de respecter ça ?
Merci


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2016)

Ca fait longtemps que je vois des gens le faire, mais je ne m'y suis pas lancé. Tu utilises un lampe à UV ?

Sinon oui j'ai quelques machines qui sont tombé en panne, matacao devrait m'aider au diagnostic. Après s'il faut jouer du fer à souder, ça va être difficile …


----------



## voltfan (22 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ca fait longtemps que je vois des gens le faire, mais je ne m'y suis pas lancé. Tu utilises un lampe à UV ?
> 
> Sinon oui j'ai quelques machines qui sont tombé en panne, matacao devrait m'aider au diagnostic. Après s'il faut jouer du fer à souder, ça va être difficile …



Non je les ai mis au soleil 2h environ. Mais j'imagine que ça doit être beaucoup plus efficace l'été.

J'en ai les 3/4 en panne aussi : je ne suis qu'étudiant donc je vise les machines dans mon budget qui sont malheureusement souvent HS.
Pour le fer a souder ce n'est vraiment pas compliqué sauf pour les puces microscopiques évidemment. J'ai réparé mon écran plat comme ça en changeant les condos.


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2016)

Une question, avec quoi tu nettoies les plastiques ?

Je vois un flacon de Oxydant, tu peux en dire plus STP, merci.


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Une question, avec quoi tu nettoies les plastiques ?
> 
> Je vois un flacon de Oxydant, tu peux en dire plus STP, merci.



C'est un des ingrédients du rétrobright


----------



## voltfan (22 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Une question, avec quoi tu nettoies les plastiques ?
> 
> Je vois un flacon de Oxydant, tu peux en dire plus STP, merci.



Je nettoie les plastiques avec de l'eau savonneuse et des éponges magiques.
J'ai acheté un lot de 100 pour une misère ici : 
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/166045...ic-Eraser&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail
et c'est vraiment génial pour enlever les tâches et les transferts de peinture, surtout sur les modèles en polycarbonate.

Sinon pour le nettoyage classique c est 1l d eau de Cologne 1 er prix de chez Casino et une brosse à dents : en plus ça sent bon après 

Et bien sur de l essence F pour les traces d autocollants et de scotch


----------



## voltfan (22 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> C'est un des ingrédients du rétrobright



Exactement ! C'est même le seul dans mon cas.
On peut rajouter du Vanish mais c'est pas obligatoire


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2016)

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé des vidéos...











...bon, va falloir que je m'y mettes, j'ai des plastiques un peu jaunis à nettoyer.


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Exactement ! C'est même le seul dans mon cas.
> On peut rajouter du Vanish mais c'est pas obligatoire



L'Oxydant seul suffit ?


----------



## voltfan (22 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> L'Oxydant seul suffit ?



Oui, le vanish Oxy action est aussi un oxydant.
Sinon tu peux prendre du peroxyde d'hydrogène pur et en faire une crème en ajoutant de la maïzena.

Pour ceux qui comprennent l'anglais il y a la video de the ibook guy (maintenant 8bit guy) sur YouTube


----------



## voltfan (22 Février 2016)




----------



## Invité (22 Février 2016)

Quel accent de merde !!!


----------



## voltfan (23 Février 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Quel accent de merde !!!


Ca m'a jamais choqué plus que ça  Pour un américain il articule et reste compréhensible.

L'accent australien de EEVblog par exemple me gène beaucoup plus


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Quel accent de merde !!!



_Ferdinand de Saussure_, dans son «Cours de Linguistique Générale», déclare, en substance, qu'une langue parlée est un "flux sonore", une "nappe accoustique", dans laquelle les unités signifiantes (les mots) s'individualisent seulement par l'effet de scansions distinctives. 

J'ai eu du mal, à la lecture, à concevoir la pertinence de pareille déclaration. Parce que, le Français étant ma langue maternelle, je n'ai jamais expérimenté qu'en tant que langue parlée, le Français soit une telle "nappe accoustique", un tel "flux sonore" continu, dans lequel les mots s'individualiseraient seulement en tant que scansions. Quelles que soient les intonations qu'on peut ajouter aux mots qu'on prononce, quel que soit l'accent du terroir qu'on peut avoir (je suis Gascon et la Gascogne a l'accent "pointu") - j'ai toujours expérimenté le Français comme une langue « plate » (ce qui n'est pas un péjoratif) : une langue d'élocution « neutre ». Parler Français, pour moi, ce n'est pas générer une nappe sonore continue, dans laquelle les mots ne s'individualiseraient qu'en terme de scansions accoustiques. Tout au contraire, c'est partir de mots a priori distincts dans leurs concepts pour produire des articulations syntaxiques improvisées qui sont des phrases. 

Le Français m'apparaît comme la « langue des idées » par excellence : la langue de _Descartes_. Où chacun arrange à sa guise les mots élémentaires pour proposer à d'autres l'arrangement libre d'une phrase. Ce n'est pas par une musique sonore continue que je cherche d'emblée à frapper l'oreille de l'autre, pour produire une espèce de bain auditif dans lequel nous nous reconnaîtrions ensemble comme des congénaires accoustiques ; c'est une phrase articulée que j'émets à un espace médian de la liberté. Qui, pour avoir ce statut d'espace médian de la liberté, doit être vide de « medium accoustique », neutre. Parler Français, pour moi, c'est faire l'expérience de la liberté intellectuelle dans l'espace vide d'a priori de l'interlocution.

En écoutant parler Américain (comme par exemple le locuteur de cette vidéo), par rapport à cette expérience de la neutralité libre du Français, j'ai fini par comprendre ce que _Saussure_ voulait dire. Un Américain ne commence pas par proposer à quelqu'un d'autre une phrase dans l'entre-deux de la liberté, il commence par générer un flux sonore modulé (une nappe accoustique où le mode prononciation accentuée est principal) en vue de susciter a priori un effet de reconnaissance par consonance : un effet de groupe, un effet de team, un effet de famille : bain sonore commun, l'immersion accoustique assimilante. Par une espèce d'effet de sens secondaire, intervient le contenu particulier du message, qui a toujours été précédé par la reconnaissance de la musique commune. 

_Freud_ évoque quelque part avec cruauté ceux qui « _ont eu le malheur de naître Américains_ ». L'idée que la moindre de mes phrases puisse être toujours « devancée » par l'immersion dans un bain accoustique permanent (cette profération continue de la résonance _Américaine_) - cette idée, je l'avoue, me choque en tant que locuteur Français. Que penser soit toujours précédé par une consonance de groupe...


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Que penser soit toujours précédé par une consonance de groupe...


Et revoilà, l'individualiste français !
Tsss, tsss, tsss


----------



## voltfan (23 Février 2016)

Bonsoir, 

Combien estimeriez vous le prix d'un NEXT Cube non testé ?
Il y en a un sur Leboncoin près de chez moi mais le gars demande de proposer un prix correct donc j'ai pas envie de "l'insulter".
Voici l'annonce : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/928809419.htm?ca=21_s
Merci


----------



## Vanton (24 Février 2016)

Demande lui combien il en espère déjà...  c'est d'un chiant ces vendeurs qui ne mettent pas de prix !


----------



## voltfan (24 Février 2016)

J'ai proposé 50, on verra bien


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2016)

Pas cher s'il marche !


----------



## voltfan (24 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Pas cher s'il marche !


Pour l'instant pas de réponse 
T'irais jusqu'à combien environ ?


----------



## Vanton (24 Février 2016)

Par cher du tout même je dirais, compte tenu de la rareté du bidule... 

Les Macintosh 128K dépassent souvent les 1000€... Ça donne une idée du prix de matériels rares ou recherchés.

Édit :
Sur eBay les prix sont copieux...


----------



## voltfan (24 Février 2016)

Ok je vois 
Mon message a 50 € n'a pas du lui faire très plaisir alors


----------



## Vanton (24 Février 2016)

Plaide la méconnaissance... [emoji6] après tout il n'avait qu'à fixer une enchère minimum !

Après sur eBay les prix sont souvent élevés... Les gens laissent traîner des ventes des années en attendant le bon client, qui achètera au prix fort.

Quelque chose me dit que ton vendeur cédera plus vite. Si tu peux lui proposer 200 ou 300€, ça lui suffira peut-être ?


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2016)

Tu devrais poser la question sur silicium.org, il y a des acquéreurs de Next.

Donc Vanton mon Mac 128 vaut 1000 euros ??? Et mon 512 alors, 4000 euros ???


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

J'ai vu passer un 512 à 460€ sur le bon coin [emoji6]


----------



## voltfan (25 Février 2016)

Oui, les prix des 128 deviennent hallucinants :

Les ventes réussies sur la Bay:
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Original-App...786308?hash=item4af4ed8384:g:9wIAAOSwHQ9WXjFe
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/APPLE-MACINT...457114?hash=item1c5e140eda:g:PWkAAOSwv0tVA05k

Et le pire:
http://fr.ubergizmo.com/2014/01/23/apple-mac-ebay.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...PageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true

Je trouve ça dommage tous ces prix artificiellement gonflés, ça me rappelle le Rétromobile où les voitures de collection ne sont plus qu'un investissement au détriment des collectionneurs


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Oui, les prix des 128 deviennent hallucinants :
> 
> Les ventes réussies sur la Bay:
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Original-App...786308?hash=item4af4ed8384:g:9wIAAOSwHQ9WXjFe
> ...



Comme l'Art ... mais bon je collectionne des machines que j'ai connue, après on verra si un jour je dois m'en séparer (si je suis obligé du moins), si ça vaut de l'or ...


----------



## voltfan (25 Février 2016)

Hello !

Mon iPhone 3gS en boîte (malheureusement en boîte de 3g donc reconditionné mais je l ai pas payé cher donc ça ne me dérange pas  )






Un petit projet réalisé durant une nuit d insomnie  .
Bon le plexi est trop fin mais c était pour voir l effet que ça faisait avant d acheter une plaque de verre


----------



## voltfan (25 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Comme l'Art ... mais bon je collectionne des machines que j'ai connue, après on verra si un jour je dois m'en séparer (si je suis obligé du moins), si ça vaut de l'or ...


Tout a fait.
C est clair que ça serait dommage de ne pas en profiter a la revente


----------



## voltfan (25 Février 2016)

Un PC qui m a plu chez Emmaus mais que je vais probablement revendre pour acheter d autres macs


----------



## Rubber_Soul (25 Février 2016)

Les prix sont élever, voir un peu trop sur eBay. Mais on n'est vraiment pas loin du prix "réel", je pense que 800 € pour 128k c'est à peu près ça valeur. Après tout est une question de demande et d'offre... Un objet rare mais qui n'est pas recherché ne vaut rien !
Par exemple, dernièrement il y'a un Apple ⁄⁄⁄ qui c'est vendu pour 670 € !
J'imagine même pas si quelqu'un met en vente un Apple ][ avec une CM révision 0 ! Là je presque sûr que le prix peut dépasser facilement les 5000 €. Regardez, les sandales à Steve se sont vendu 2000 € !
Et vous imaginez même pas le prix que je suis prêt à mettre pour un Lisa 1 ou un ⅖ ^^


voltfan a dit:


> Je trouve ça dommage tous ces prix artificiellement gonflés, ça me rappelle le Rétromobile où les voitures de collection ne sont plus qu'un investissement au détriment des collectionneurs


C'est moche, et y'a pas grand chose à faire. Mais pour le moment je pense que l'informatique est "relativement" protéger par ce phénomène.


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

Faut y passer du temps pour flairer les bons plans... J'ai trouvé un iPod original pour 65€ port compris depuis les USA, et il est fonctionnel (bon la batterie tient 5 chansons mais comme elle a 15 ans c'est pas si mal... ). 

J'ai passé des mois à en chercher un à un prix modeste. Une fois on sait pas trop pourquoi mais ça marche.


----------



## voltfan (25 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Faut y passer du temps pour flairer les bons plans... J'ai trouvé un iPod original pour 65€ port compris depuis les USA, et il est fonctionnel (bon la batterie tient 5 chansons mais comme elle a 15 ans c'est pas si mal... ).
> 
> J'ai passé des mois à en chercher un à un prix modeste. Une fois on sait pas trop pourquoi mais ça marche.



J'ai tenté une fois aux USA l'année dernière pour un ordi portable, je l'ai jamais reçu 
Donc j'ai perdu 70 boules sur ce coup là


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

Sur eBay tu as des sécurités quand même. En cas de souci, comme la plupart du temps le paiement est réalisé par Paypal tu as la possibilité de te faire rembourser


----------



## voltfan (25 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Sur eBay tu as des sécurités quand même. En cas de souci, comme la plupart du temps le paiement est réalisé par Paypal tu as la possibilité de te faire rembourser


Ouais mais je savais pas a l époque.
En plus d après le suivi le colis avançait 
J'ai attendu 2 mois et après on ne pouvait plus refuser


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

Ma foi... C'est en se trompant qu'on apprend [emoji6]


----------



## Rubber_Soul (26 Février 2016)

Ah la la ! Les bêtises qu'on trouve sur leboncoin 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## voltfan (26 Février 2016)

Bien vu ! 
J'ai déjà un contact en plus


----------



## voltfan (26 Février 2016)

Vendu ! 
Je m'offrirais bien un autre mac avec ces sous


----------



## Rubber_Soul (27 Février 2016)

Déjà ?! 
Bien joué !! [emoji106]


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2016)

Oui bravo !!!


----------



## voltfan (27 Février 2016)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Déjà ?!
> Bien joué !! [emoji106]





melaure a dit:


> Oui bravo !!!



Merci !
Oui l'acheteur m'a contacté après 5 minutes de parution et ensuite on a discuté (envoi, renseignements, ...).
En même temps le seul modèle similaire sur LBC est a 130 € mais j'avais pas envie de mettre 3 mois a le vendre 

Sinon ce matin passage chez Emmaus et trouvaille d'un clavier Apple Pro blanc (mais plus jaune que blanc malheureusement  ) pour 1 € .
Il y avait aussi un G4 tournesol mais pour 130 € il était beaucoup trop cher


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Merci !
> Oui l'acheteur m'a contacté après 5 minutes de parution et ensuite on a discuté (envoi, renseignements, ...).
> En même temps le seul modèle similaire sur LBC est a 130 € mais j'avais pas envie de mettre 3 mois a le vendre
> 
> ...



Oui c'est sur … d'autant que si on élargi un peu son réseau, on trouve des gens qui donnent ou jettent ...


----------



## voltfan (27 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui c'est sur … d'autant que si on élargi un peu son réseau, on trouve des gens qui donnent ou jettent ...


C'est assez compliqué malheureusement ... en plus j'ai l impression que dans ma région,les dons sont encore moins courants que dans le reste de la France 
Les gens sont super égoïstes : quand je fais les encombrants 3/4 des objets ont les fils coupés ou sont éclatés par terre 

Le pire c'est lorsque le mois dernier j'ai trouvé un Macbook Blanc unibody dans les bacs Ecosystèmes du "Boulanger" en état de marche (juste la batterie qui avait gonflée énormément et les gens ont du avoir peur de l'explosion) et ils n'ont pas voulu que je le prenne, menaçant d'appeler la sécurité 
Merci la solidarité quoi  
Plutôt que ça soit ferraillé pour récupérer quelques métaux tous ces objets pourraient resservir. Et après ils osent parler d'écologie


----------



## Vanton (27 Février 2016)

Ah l'iMac G4... [emoji7]

J'en ai acheté 3 ces derniers mois... Deux 20 et un 17.

J'ai revendu le 17 qui marchait à un pote. Et j'ai gardé les 20 qui avaient des soucis en attendant de les réparer. J'y ai finalement mis le nez la semaine dernière, mais je suis moyennement satisfait...

C'est frustrant parce que j'adore ces machines !!!


----------



## voltfan (27 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ah l'iMac G4... [emoji7]
> 
> J'en ai acheté 3 ces derniers mois... Deux 20 et un 17.
> 
> ...



Magnifique le G4. J'en possède aussi un que mes parents ont acheté neuf à l'époque. C'est un 1.25 GHZ (on avait le 700 avant mais  parti de l'autre côté de la famille lors de la séparation de mes parents  ).
Le 20 pouces doit être impressionnant


----------



## Vanton (27 Février 2016)

Quand il marche, oui... [emoji57]


Le 17 et un 20 :


----------



## voltfan (27 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Quand il marche, oui... [emoji57]
> 
> 
> Le 17 et un 20 :
> Voir la pièce jointe 108611



Ouahou ! 
C'est quoi son problème au 20' ? 

Quand je pense qu'Apple nous proposait une "prime à la casse" de 100€ vers 2009, je suis content qu'on l'ait conservé le notre


----------



## Vanton (27 Février 2016)

J'ai retrouvé d'autres photos :

Les deux compères :
	

		
			
		

		
	












Le 17 seul, avant que je ne le revende  :
	

		
			
		

		
	






Le 20 avec son iSight (mais pas le bon clavier) :





Et le 20 dans mon bordel, lisant la vidéo d'introduction de l'Apple watch : 





Mon premier 20 avait un défaut esthétique : la pomme manquait derrière l'écran. J'en ai mis une rose, c'était amusant mais bon...  Ensuite la pile était morte. Mais le plus gros souci est classique sur ce modèle : l'alim est en train de crever. Parfois je devais appuyer 50 fois sur le bouton pour le démarrer. Mais une fois lancé, aucun problème. 

J'ai sauté sur un autre modèle quand je suis tombé dessus sur le bon coin : un lot contenant un 17 fonctionnel et un 20 dont le disque dur était HS. J'ai revendu le 17 et gardé le 20 pour en récupérer l'alim.

J'ai fait un mix des deux il y a une semaine... Mis l'intérieur de l'un dans l'autre et acheté un nouveau disque IDE. Mais ça n'est pas parfait. Celui qui avait la pomme rose et l'alim HS démarre parfaitement maintenant, au bout de quelques essais. Mais celui que je suis censé garder, qui a le bon boîtier, la bonne alim et le disque qui marchait bien auparavant est assez lent et n'affiche pas directement l'écran blanc avec la pomme au démarrage. Pendant une seconde j'ai droit à un écran bleu avec un dossier contenant un point d'interrogation. Ensuite il démarre lentement...


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2016)

J'en au demonté pas mal pour les adhérents du club (diverses upgrades), mais je n'en ai jamais eu un perso. Normalement le prez du club m'en garde un au chaud ...


----------



## matacao (29 Février 2016)

Les alim d'iMac G4 se réparent sans soucis majeurs. 
Sur un de mes iMac 15", l'ordi démarrait 1 fois sur 20 et après changement des condos de l'alim, plus de soucis.


----------



## melaure (29 Février 2016)

matacao a dit:


> Les alim d'iMac G4 se réparent sans soucis majeurs.
> Sur un de mes iMac 15", l'ordi démarrait 1 fois sur 20 et après changement des condos de l'alim, plus de soucis.



Tu les répares où tu les changes ?


----------



## matacao (29 Février 2016)

Je répare les alim en changeant les condensateurs dessus.


----------



## Vanton (29 Février 2016)

Je me doute que ça n'est pas très très compliqué mais je n'ai pas utilisé de fer à souder depuis les cours de techno au collège... [emoji57] ça doit donc faire plus de 15 ans ... Et j'ai pas du tout le matos !


----------



## voltfan (29 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je me doute que ça n'est pas très très compliqué mais je n'ai pas utilisé de fer à souder depuis les cours de techno au collège... [emoji57] ça doit donc faire plus de 15 ans ... Et j'ai pas du tout le matos !



Tu devrais tenter 
Moi aussi mes connaissances en la matière dataient du collège et mon fer a souder (un peu pourri mais il fait son job) m'a coûté 7€ chez Casto il y a plus de 5 ans


----------



## voltfan (29 Février 2016)

Sinon j'ai craqué sur un II GS WOZ sur ebay.com pour 120$ (+ 50$ d'envoi et 30$ de douane  )
J'espère vraiment le recevoir ce coup ci


----------



## voltfan (1 Mars 2016)

Bon sinon j'ai reçu un 3eme clamshell que j'avais acheté il y a un mois environ sur LBC. 
Par contre c'est encore un blueberry alors qu'avec les photos je croyais que c'était un indigo 

Mais bon je suis content quand même car sa pomme est complète  (il manque la petite feuille de la pomme sur les 2 autres) et que je n'avais pas de blueberry en état de marche


----------



## Vanton (1 Mars 2016)

J'ai toujours été très partagé concernent ces machines... J'arrive pas à dire si je les trouve beaux ou pas... [emoji57]


----------



## voltfan (1 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai toujours été très partagé concernent ces machines... J'arrive pas à dire si je les trouve beaux ou pas... [emoji57]



Je comprends : Moi j'adore mais la première fois que j'en ai montré un a ma petite soeur elle a dit que ça ressemblait a une lunette de toilettes


----------



## Vanton (1 Mars 2016)

Ma phrase était bizarre, pardon... Le changement de genre en cours de route était étrange... 

Sinon, oui, niveau design je suis bien plus sensible au G3 dual USB. Il faut dire qu'il a inauguré le design des Mac portables il y a bientôt 15 ans. La charnière de l'écran déportée, la sobriété des lignes, et ce blanc immaculé qui a été la signature de la marque pendant près de 10 ans. 

Mais l'iBook palourde a été le premier ordi au monde à être compatible wifi... Et la démo par Jobs était mémorable. Quant à son look, il était particulièrement original. Peut-être un peu trop. Mais c'est aussi ce qui fait que son charme.


----------



## voltfan (2 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ma phrase était bizarre, pardon... Le changement de genre en cours de route était étrange...
> 
> Sinon, oui, niveau design je suis bien plus sensible au G3 dual USB. Il faut dire qu'il a inauguré le design des Mac portables il y a bientôt 15 ans. La charnière de l'écran déportée, la sobriété des lignes, et ce blanc immaculé qui a été la signature de la marque pendant près de 10 ans.
> 
> ...



Pour moi c'est tout le contraire : j'aimerais tellement qu'ils refassent un modèle coloré, même un "premier prix" comme l'Iphone 5C.
Le blanc était sympa aussi sur des modèles comme le G4 ou l'Emac mais pas sur le G5 /C2D que je trouve très banal.

Ben oui ça fait du bien des marques qui osent : je préfère avoir un Ovni comme la Civic qu'une banale Clio de Mr Tout le monde et pareil pour l'ordinateur: je ne vois plus trop Apple "penser différament" surtout avec tous les constructeurs de Pc qui reprennent le design des Mac


----------



## Vanton (2 Mars 2016)

Disons que les iMac G3 et l'iBook G3 étaient conçus pour être vus. Ils sautaient aux yeux des gens. C'est évident sur ma photo publiée plus haut  Que des ordis noirs et tristes et ce pétillant ovni orange. 

C'était une époque où Apple était en train de crever, il fallait à tout prix rendre la marque visible. La rajeunir sensiblement aux yeux du public et la rendre impossible à ignorer. Et désirable. 

On a retrouvé ces ordis dans des films, des clips... Ils étaient pop, ils rompaient avec l'aspect business de l'informatique, c'était de gros jouets sympa qu'on pouvait avoir dans son salon sans se croire au bureau. 

Par la suite la gamme est revenue à des designs plus consensuels, assez rapidement même. Mais il y a eu un temps ce besoin de se signaler de façon brutale je pense. 

Je pense que pour le 5C ils ont voulu faire un peu la même chose. Ce produit est sorti pour tenter de créer deux gammes : une plus grand public et jeune, l'autre plus pro et plus geek. Et pour que le 5C existe et ne vive pas dans l'ombre de l'excellent 5S ils ont décidé de le rendre explosif. Les couleurs étaient particulièrement vives, le rose et le vert notamment. Et la campagne de pub reposait totalement sur la couleur. Les visuels étaient incontournables.






Et le lien avec iOS 7 était particulièrement intéressant. Une excellente vidéo était dispo mais Apple ne l'a jamais diffusée à la TV il me semble et c'est assez dommage. Elle met en évidence la symbiose entre le design d'iOS 7 et le 5C. 






Y aussi eu des publicités très intelligentes (mais peu diffusées) sur les combinaisons de coques et de téléphones, en se basant sur des manifestations populaires, des références cultes, des événements... C'était très malin, assez drôle, très créatif. Je pense que l'idée derrière c'était de vendre le 5C comme un objet infiniment plus vivant, plus personnel et créatif qu'un 5S. 






Je trouve très décevant que ce tel ait fait un flop, y avait énormément d'intelligence derrière.


----------



## voltfan (2 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Disons que les iMac G3 et l'iBook G3 étaient conçus pour être vus. Ils sautaient aux yeux des gens. C'est évident sur ma photo publiée plus haut  Que des ordis noirs et tristes et ce pétillant ovni orange.
> 
> C'était une époque où Apple était en train de crever, il fallait à tout prix rendre la marque visible. La rajeunir sensiblement aux yeux du public et la rendre impossible à ignorer. Et désirable.
> 
> ...



C'est pas faux 
Je ne savais pas qu'il n'avait pas bien marché : à l'époque de sa sortie j'étais au lycée et tout le monde en avait un 
J'imagine que le public est beaucoup plus restreint que pour le 5/5S : il y a les pros, les adultes (30-50ans), les anciens, les entreprises, ... alors que pour le 5c le principal du public se situe entre 12 et 23 ans (si ce n'est moins  )

Pour les pubs elles sont géniales ! 
Mais ils ont bien fait de ne pas diffuser celle avec les moutons


----------



## Vanton (2 Mars 2016)

En fait les journalistes avaient annoncé un iPhone à 250 ou 300$... Quand il a été annoncé il coûtait le double et ça a été la douche froide. Les critiques sur son prix ont fusé, d'autant que son aspect plastique ne collait pas à un prix aussi élevé. Il avait un châssis en métal sous sa coque mais pour beaucoup de monde c'était un jouet en plastique vendu au prix d'un tel en métal...

Et les couleurs très explosives n'ont pas fait l'unanimité. Beaucoup en attendaient des plus sages. Les premiers mois ont été difficiles, avec des ventes très moyennes... 

C'est par la suite qu'il a pris de l'importance : une clientèle moins geek a fini par l'adopter, tranquillement. Quand les ventes du 5S ont fini par baisser, à l'approche de la sortie du 6, celles du 5C, qui touchait une clientèle qui se moquait des nouveautés, se sont maintenues à un bon niveau, au point qu'il a représenté à ce moment là une part significative des ventes.

Et globalement c'était un téléphone de femmes. Je me rappelle d'études qui montraient que la proportion de femmes à l'acheter était bien supérieure pour le 5C, comparé au 5S. D'ailleurs le rose est avec le bleu la couleur la plus vendue, après le blanc qui a dominé. 

Niveau tranches d'âge, beaucoup de jeunes et plus de 50 ans y ont succombé. Il a fini par trouver le public auquel il été destiné, en réalité. Mais ça ne s'est pas fait sans difficultés !


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais l'iBook palourde a été le premier ordi au monde à être compatible wifi... Et la démo par Jobs était mémorable. Quant à son look, il était particulièrement original. Peut-être un peu trop. Mais c'est aussi ce qui fait que son charme.
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 108658



C'est une de mes machines de prédilection pour son look. J'y tiens beaucoup dans ma collection. C'est d'ailleurs celle-ci en orange que j'avais présenté dans le petit film sur notre expo des 25 ans du Mac à Lyon.


----------



## Vanton (2 Mars 2016)

Il est vraiment excentrique cet ordi... [emoji1] 

Fallait oser à l'époque je pense... J'avais 15 ans, je m'en rappelle pas vraiment, j'avais d'autres problèmes... [emoji57] Mais j'imagine que si Apple a fini par sortir une version grise ce n'est pas un hasard... [emoji6]

Après j'ai souvent remarqué qu'on avait une mauvaise perception des vieux objets à posteriori parce qu'on les découvre déjà usés... Quand je regarde des photos actuelles, les plastiques ont jauni, sont griffés, pleins de poussière... Les câbles sont sales, les trackpad luisants, les plastiques ont travaillé et font des vagues... Forcément le produit n'est pas séduisant. En plus il paraît énorme. 

Et quand bien même, en informatique, les produits sont tellement vite dépassés et inutilisables que forcément l'éventail des possibles qui se présentait au premier propriétaire et qui le faisait rêver nous échappe complètement. 

Je pense qu'au sortir de la boite en 1999 j'aurais adoré ces machines, en réalité... Elles correspondent parfaitement à mes goûts de l'époque. En 2002 je suis tombé absolument raide dingue du Nokia 7210, c'est ce qui m'a rendu geek. Et il empruntait beaucoup au design Apple de la fin des années 90. 












Large game de couleurs vives, jeu de matières et d'opacité, formes fluides et souples... On sent une proximité. 

Tiens pour l'anecdote... On dit qu'internet n'oublie rien mais en réalité... Ce Nokia est en train de disparaître d'Internet. L'entreprise n'est plus qu'un tas de cendres, l'immense communauté de fans n'existe plus, les sites où j'ai passé mon adolescence sont abandonnés ou fermés... Je trouve de moins en moins de visuels de l'époque. J'avais toute une collection de photos de ce tel qui s'est perdue lors d'un crash de disque dur y a 10 ans et c'est dommage parce que je ne trouve quasiment plus d'images de qualité.

Tiens ça me fait d'ailleurs penser qu'un type vendait sur le bon coin une chouette affiche de l'iBook orange... J'ai vraiment hésité à la prendre. Je viens de chercher mais je ne la retrouve pas... Toutefois j'avais échangé par mail avec lui et je peux toujours le recontacter si ça intéresse quelqu'un... Avec un peu de bol elle est juste retirée de la vente.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2016)

Lorsque l'iBook est sorti, présenté à Apple Expo en plus, j'ai ramené le poster au boulot. A l'époque je bossais dans un site de prod HP


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2016)

Mon premier Mac : _iBook G3 Clamshell Keylime_ _466 MHz, 576 MB RAM, Wi-Fi par Carte AirPort, modem, Ethernet, USB, FireWire 400, Jack, Lecteur DVD, HDD 75 Go _(2000) :









Il a 2 partitions en double _boot_ : une supportant Mac OS 9.2.2, l'autre Mac OS Tiger 10.4.11. Il n'a jamais défailli et demeure, 16 ans après, aussi fringant qu'à l'origine.


----------



## Vanton (2 Mars 2016)

Le keylime est le pire en matière d'excès à mon avis... [emoji1] Je doute qu'ils en aient vendu beaucoup.


----------



## voltfan (2 Mars 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mon premier Mac : _iBook G3 Clamshell Keylime_ _466 MHz, 576 MB RAM, Wi-Fi par Carte AirPort, modem, Ethernet, USB, FireWire 400, Jack, Lecteur DVD, HDD 75 Go _(2000) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique !




Vanton a dit:


> Le keylime est le pire en matière d'excès à mon avis... [emoji1] Je doute qu'ils en aient vendu beaucoup.



C'est mon préféré !
Ils n'en ont pas vendu beaucoup car il était uniquement disponible en version HDG et sur la boutique en ligne et non pas en Apple Store 

C'est assez marrant a voir d'ailleurs, la vidéo de présentation à Paris se trouve sur YT : Lorsque S.Jobs annonce qu'il sera dispo seulement sur le Web il se fait huer


----------



## Vanton (3 Mars 2016)

Tiens une vidéo que je n'aurais pas vue... ? [emoji57] Tu titilles ma curiosité !!

Ce coloris était dispo sur le Firewire et le Firewire SE à ma connaissance... Et je doute vraiment qu'il aurait cartonné, même en boutique [emoji6] 

Je me rappelle avoir lu qu'Apple imposait à ses revendeurs d'acheter ses iMac g3 en lots contenant toutes les couleurs et que c'était un vrai problème pour les revendeurs, qui n'arrivaient jamais à écouler les verts. 

Pour le 5C les verts et surtout les jaunes sont très très rares, et ce n'était po une question de disponibilité [emoji6] Certaines couleurs sont plus consensuelles que d'autres.


----------



## voltfan (3 Mars 2016)

Voici la vidéo (a partir de 37 min pour les iBook )


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mon premier Mac : _iBook G3 Clamshell Keylime_ _466 MHz, 576 MB RAM, Wi-Fi par Carte AirPort, modem, Ethernet, USB, FireWire 400, Jack, Lecteur DVD, HDD 75 Go _(2000) :




Belle pièce *que je cherche déséspérement* (sans que ce soit une arnaque à 1000 euros comme sur ebay) !!!!

Lors de notre dernière expo à l'Alchimie 2015, j'en avais sorti 3, j'espère avoir les 5 couleurs à la prochaine édition ! 

Alors hésitez pas si vous en voyez un passer.


----------



## voltfan (3 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Belle pièce *que je cherche déséspérement* (sans que ce soit une arnaque à 1000 euros comme sur ebay) !!!!
> 
> Lors de notre dernière expo à l'Alchimie 2015, j'en avais sorti 3, j'espère avoir les 5 couleurs à la prochaine édition !
> 
> Alors hésitez pas si vous en voyez un passer.



Pareil pour moi 
Il me manque le vert, le noir et l'indigo. 
J'ai aussi vu qu'il existait des versions plus ou moins opaques, quelqu'un a des infos ?


----------



## Vanton (3 Mars 2016)

Oui... J'ai passé la soirée à chercher des infos... [emoji57]

En fait il n'y a pas 5 couleurs mais 6. La première collection en comporte trois : Tangerine, Blueberry et Graphite. Sur ces modèles la coque est en plastique transparent avec un film blanc collé à l'intérieur. La seconde collection propose aussi trois couleurs : Indigo, Key Lime et un nouveau Graphite. Sur ces trois modèles le plastique n'est plus transparent mais blanc translucide.





Sur cette photo on voit bien la différence entre ce plastique transparent et le plastique blanc translucide. Le Graphite qu'on voit est donc un modèle Firewire.


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2016)

J'ai le Graphite DV ça va me suffire. Mais le Key Lime je le cherche !


----------



## voltfan (3 Mars 2016)

Merci pour les infos !


----------



## Vanton (4 Mars 2016)

Au fait, j'y pense... Macg avait publié il y a des années un visuel venant de je ne sais pas trop qui qui présentait une frise des produits Apple. Le truc comportait pas mal de fautes, des visuels de mauvais ordis, des fonds d'écrans de Tiger sur des modèles de 2000, etc. Et des oublis aussi, et pas toujours une grande cohérence.

J'ai décidé de reprendre le document, j'ai corrigé pas mal d'erreurs (il en reste, c'est en cours... ). Je l'ai prolongé dans le passé (il débutait en 2001)et je l'ai mis à jour (il se terminait en 2011).

Pour vous aider à le comprendre, il présente toute modification de l'apparence des produits Apple, pas les mises à jour matérielles. Un changement de processeur n'est pas répertorié, mais le retour du clavier rétro éclairé sur le Macbook Air 2011 par exemple est lui bien présent.

Ça m'a demandé beaucoup beaucoup (BEAUCOUP !) de recherches, pour identifier les changements de design et trouver les bons visuels ou les créer quand je ne les trouvais pas et j'ai hérité des faiblesses du document d'origine, mais je suis pas totalement insatisfait du résultat et je voulais le partager avec vous.

Et notre conversation vient de me faire réaliser que le visuel de l'iBook G3 SE graphite n'est pas bon, c'est le modèle transparent qui devrait y être et le visuel montre le modèle en plastique blanc. Faudra que je le change quand j'aurai récupéré une version "peu onéreuse" de Photoshop... [emoji56]




	

		
			
		

		
	
 (version compressée, j'arrive pas à mettre le fichier d'origine, mais je peux vous l'envoyer si vous voulez)

Si vous avez des remarques...


----------



## Rubber_Soul (4 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Pour moi c'est tout le contraire : j'aimerais tellement qu'ils refassent un modèle coloré


Tu peux toujours acheter tes iBidule chez ColorWare (http://www.colorware.com/imagegalleries.aspx). Par contre on repassera sur le "premier" prix


----------



## voltfan (4 Mars 2016)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Tu peux toujours acheter tes iBidule chez ColorWare (http://www.colorware.com/imagegalleries.aspx). Par contre on repassera sur le "premier" prix



Nan mais là c'est pire qu'abusé 
C'est très cher pour une peinture : Plus de 1000 € rien que pour la peinture


----------



## voltfan (4 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Au fait, j'y pense... Macg avait publié il y a des années un visuel venant de je ne sais pas trop qui qui présentait une frise des produits Apple. Le truc comportait pas mal de fautes, des visuels de mauvais ordis, des fonds d'écrans de Tiger sur des modèles de 2000, etc. Et des oublis aussi, et pas toujours une grande cohérence.
> 
> J'ai décidé de reprendre le document, j'ai corrigé pas mal d'erreurs (il en reste, c'est en cours... ). Je l'ai prolongé dans le passé (il débutait en 2001)et je l'ai mis à jour (il se terminait en 2011).
> 
> ...



Salut ! 
Beau boulot


----------



## Rubber_Soul (4 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Nan mais là c'est pire qu'abusé


Abusé mais beau ^^


----------



## voltfan (4 Mars 2016)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Abusé mais beau ^^


A ce prix là je le peint moi même 
Et si c'est loupé j'en achète un autre pour le même prix


----------



## Vanton (4 Mars 2016)

1000€ pour de la peinture ? Tu parles de quel produit ? Parce que sur un iPhone 6S c'est $300, pour la peinture uniquement. Et $359 pour un iPad Air 2. Mais effectivement ça grimpe pour les Mac... $849 pour un MacBook Pro 15", un peu moins pour un iMac 5K ($649)... 

Après je suis pas fan fan de ces peintures... Pour avoir vu passer certains de ces produits sur eBay, ça vieillit très très mal... Et une peinture n'aura jamais la qualité de finition d'un produit brut comme Apple sait en faire. La peinture rajoute une couche, plus épaisse sur les bords qu'au centre... Et les peintures métallisées qu'ils utilisent ont un grain vraiment grossier sur des produits aussi petits. Sur une voiture on n'a pas le nez à 20cm donc ça n'est pas un problème, mais sur un téléphone ou un iPod (parce qu'à la base ils faisaient surtout des iPod) ça rend pas franchement bien... 

Quand à la garantie... Quand vous rapporterez votre iPad rouge et vert à Apple je pense qu'ils vont bien vous recevoir...


----------



## voltfan (4 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> 1000€ pour de la peinture ? Tu parles de quel produit ? Parce que sur un iPhone 6S c'est $300, pour la peinture uniquement. Et $359 pour un iPad Air 2. Mais effectivement ça grimpe pour les Mac... $849 pour un MacBook Pro 15", un peu moins pour un iMac 5K ($649)...
> 
> Après je suis pas fan fan de ces peintures... Pour avoir vu passer certains de ces produits sur eBay, ça vieillit très très mal... Et une peinture n'aura jamais la qualité de finition d'un produit brut comme Apple sait en faire. La peinture rajoute une couche, plus épaisse sur les bords qu'au centre... Et les peintures métallisées qu'ils utilisent ont un grain vraiment grossier sur des produits aussi petits. Sur une voiture on n'a pas le nez à 20cm donc ça n'est pas un problème, mais sur un téléphone ou un iPod (parce qu'à la base ils faisaient surtout des iPod) ça rend pas franchement bien...
> 
> Quand à la garantie... Quand vous rapporterez votre iPad rouge et vert à Apple je pense qu'ils vont bien vous recevoir...



Oui, j'avais regardé uniquement les Macbook Pro vu que c'est ce qui m'intéresse 
Je me doute bien, la peinture c'est jamais top sur ce genre de produits . A la limite sur un iMac vu qu'en théorie ça reste fixe


----------



## voltfan (4 Mars 2016)

sinon je viens de voir un powermac 8500 server sur LBC.
C'est quoi ? C'est comme un ordi normal sauf qu'il y a plus de capacité de stockage ? 
Ou c'est complètement inutilisable ? 

Merci


----------



## Vanton (4 Mars 2016)

C'est trop vieux pour être sur ma frise en tout cas... [emoji57]

Je vois sur MacTracker que le produit a été arrêté en 97 ? C'est Jobs qui l'a tué ?


----------



## voltfan (4 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est trop vieux pour être sur ma frise en tout cas... [emoji57]
> 
> Je vois sur MacTracker que le produit a été arrêté en 97 ? C'est Jobs qui l'a tué ?



Probablement 

En parlant de Jobs vous avez regardé le dernier film ?
J'ai bien aimé, surtout par rapport au premier d'il y a 2-3 ans et qui encensait Jobs sans jamais le critiquer


----------



## Vanton (4 Mars 2016)

Pas vu non... La prestation de Fassbender me tentait mais personne n'a voulu m'accompagner... 

Apres, pour en avoir discuté avec un pote qui connaît bien Apple et qui l'a vu, c'est visiblement plus une fiction vaguement biographique qu'un biopic...


----------



## voltfan (4 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Pas vu non... La prestation de Fassbender me tentait mais personne n'a voulu m'accompagner...
> 
> Apres, pour en avoir discuté avec un pote qui connaît bien Apple et qui l'a vu, c'est visiblement plus une fiction vaguement biographique qu'un biopic...



Je l'ai regardé en streaming perso 
Je me doute bien que tout les passages sur la vie privée de Steve sont romancés mais j'ai trouvé ça plutôt fidèle au niveau de la compétition entre Jobs pour son Macintosh et Woz avec son Apple II .
En tout cas j'ai vraiment bien aimé par rapport a "Jobs" , le film de 2013


----------



## Vanton (4 Mars 2016)

Ça intéresse quelqu'un ça... ? 

http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/933842314.htm


http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/933613761.htm


----------



## voltfan (5 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça intéresse quelqu'un ça... ?
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/933842314.htm
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai pensé a contacter le vendeur pour le IIe mais je l'ai pas fait car je dois rester raisonnable 

Sinon une rareté a prix délirant sur Ebay.com : http://www.ebay.com/itm/JLPGA-Power...126830?hash=item33b0f4366e:g:boUAAOSwqrtWnnl1


----------



## Vanton (5 Mars 2016)

Je te le laisse ! [emoji1]


----------



## Rubber_Soul (5 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Sinon une rareté a prix délirant sur Ebay.com : http://www.ebay.com/itm/JLPGA-Power...126830?hash=item33b0f4366e:g:boUAAOSwqrtWnnl1


J'aime bien le "Free shipping" xD
A ce prix encore heureux !


----------



## Rubber_Soul (5 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> ça vieillit très très mal


Je crois qu'ils vendent aussi des produits d'entretien, pour que la peinture tienne bien dans le temps.


----------



## Vanton (7 Mars 2016)

Je viens de recevoir ça moi aujourd'hui ! [emoji7]


----------



## voltfan (7 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir ça moi aujourd'hui ! [emoji7]
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 108709



Très joli 

Moi j'attends mon IIgs avant d'investir plus.
J'ai failli craquer sur le clamshell noir a 40 € sur Lbc mais j'aime pas le principe que le gars ne fasse aucun effort sur le prix


----------



## Vanton (7 Mars 2016)

Surtout sur le bon coin où tout le monde négocié tout le temps... [emoji1]

Moi je pars du principe que le vendeur le sait forcément et a augmenté son prix de départ en conséquence [emoji1]


----------



## voltfan (7 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Surtout sur le bon coin où tout le monde négocié tout le temps... [emoji1]
> 
> Moi je pars du principe que le vendeur le sait forcément et a augmenté son prix de départ en conséquence [emoji1]


Exactement 
Et puis c est un principe chez moi de toujours négocier, même si c est seulement pour gratter 2-3 €


----------



## dandu (8 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> sinon je viens de voir un powermac 8500 server sur LBC.
> C'est quoi ? C'est comme un ordi normal sauf qu'il y a plus de capacité de stockage ?
> Ou c'est complètement inutilisable ?
> 
> Merci



Généralement, c'est plus de disques durs, une version adaptée de Mac OS (avec des softs de partage) et parfois des specs un peu meilleure. Les G3 et G4 "Server" par exemple, ils avaient une carte SCSI d'origine (et des disques SCSI) et étaient sous Mac OS X Server (celui basé sur Rhapsody). Y a aussi eu des Quadra « server » sous A/UX d'origine.

Et parfois des trucs bizarres, genre une alim redondante dans certains G4 Server.


----------



## voltfan (8 Mars 2016)

dandu a dit:


> Généralement, c'est plus de disques durs, une version adaptée de Mac OS (avec des softs de partage) et parfois des specs un peu meilleure. Les G3 et G4 "Server" par exemple, ils avaient une carte SCSI d'origine (et des disques SCSI) et étaient sous Mac OS X Server (celui basé sur Rhapsody). Y a aussi eu des Quadra « server » sous A/UX d'origine.
> 
> Et parfois des trucs bizarres, genre une alim redondante dans certains G4 Server.



Merci 
Oui les alimentations en double c'est classique sur les serveurs "pro" car vu les données importantes qu'ils peuvent contenir ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de tout perdre


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir ça moi aujourd'hui ! [emoji7]
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 108709



Excellent, j'en cherche un aussi. J'ai les 4 autres couleurs, mais jamais eu le gold ... Tu as de la chance ! Si tu en vois passer un autre avec une Palourde Lime


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2016)

Ça a été une sacrée épopée... [emoji1] Le gamin qui le vendait sur le bon coin était dur en affaires... J'ai réussi à l'avoir à un prix très sympa, après une lutte féroce... [emoji1] Mais il ne voulait pas d'envoi et un de mes potes sur Bordeaux me l'a acheté il y a quasiment un an !!! On n'a pas réussi à se voir depuis et ne tenant pas à un envoi qui aurait pu flinguer le disque je désespérais de le récupérer un jour... C'est chose faite et je suis comblé : j'adore cet iPod ! 

J'en avais un vague souvenir, un camarade de classe avait le vert à l'époque. Moi je ne m'intéressais pas encore à Apple mais l'objet m'avait intrigué. Je me rappelle l'avoir eu en main et avoir été surpris par l'écran noir et blanc alors que mon téléphone portable était déjà en couleurs. Mais à posteriori je m'en fous et je le trouve très beau et très agréable ! [emoji1]

C'est quand même le premier iPod en alu anodisé, le premier à proposer un choix de couleurs donc,  le premier à élargir la gamme iPod et le premier à avoir intégré la fabuleuse clicwheel... 

Il a rejoint ses petits copains : 






Sinon sur le bon coin j'en avais vu d'autres de la même couleur quand je le cherchais... En moins bon état cela dit. Mais ils ne sont pas évidents à trouver, c'est un modèle méconnu du grand public et il n'est pas rare que les vendeurs ne sachent pas son nom. Souvent il est confondu avec le nano ou les gens parlent simplement d'un iPod... C'était le cas pour le mien. Il faut donc passer en revue des milliers d'annonces pour être exhaustif dans ses recherches...

Édit : 
Y a celui là sur eBay pour un prix correct, mais avec quelques bobos :

https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/222041890330

Ou ces deux là pour un peu plus cher :
https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/391396137634 
https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/391396142829


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2016)

Merci pour les liens.

Et très jolie collection. J'aimerais en rassembler autant mais je m'étais consacré aux Mac et quelques machines des années 80.

Il va falloir que je fouille. Hésite pas si tu vois des bons plans que tu as déjà 

Et déménagez sur Lyon qu'on se fasse une expo de malheur pour la troisième édition de l'évènement des Gones du Mac (pour les 35 ans du Mac) !


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2016)

J'ai pas hâte, vu que le Mac et moi on est nés la même année... [emoji1]

Et déjà que je trouve que mes iPod prennent trop de place... Heureusement que je me suis pas mis en tête de collectionner les Mac ! [emoji33]


----------



## voltfan (9 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça a été une sacrée épopée... [emoji1] Le gamin qui le vendait sur le bon coin était dur en affaires... J'ai réussi à l'avoir à un prix très sympa, après une lutte féroce... [emoji1] Mais il ne voulait pas d'envoi et un de mes potes sur Bordeaux me l'a acheté il y a quasiment un an !!! On n'a pas réussi à se voir depuis et ne tenant pas à un envoi qui aurait pu flinguer le disque je désespérais de le récupérer un jour... C'est chose faite et je suis comblé : j'adore cet iPod !
> 
> J'en avais un vague souvenir, un camarade de classe avait le vert à l'époque. Moi je ne m'intéressais pas encore à Apple mais l'objet m'avait intrigué. Je me rappelle l'avoir eu en main et avoir été surpris par l'écran noir et blanc alors que mon téléphone portable était déjà en couleurs. Mais à posteriori je m'en fous et je le trouve très beau et très agréable ! [emoji1]
> 
> ...




Très sympa !
J'ai vu un bleu édition spéciale Coca Cola sur LBC pour 15€ mais la personne ne veut pas l'envoyer


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2016)

Un mini bleu édition coca ? Ça existe ça... ? C'était un truc customisé non ? 

Parce qu'il y a eu des versions spéciales de certains iPod classic, avec une gravure Harry Potter sur le 4G ou des signatures d'artiste (la très connue version noire et rouge U2 de l'iPod 4G et 5G ou une moins connue version Madonna de l'iPod 2G, entre autre) mais globalement Apple détestait associer son nom à une autre marque... 












T'as le lien ?

Y a aussi eu une version dorée du Shuffle 2G, distribuée dans une chaîne de magasins à la sortie du 3G apparemment... Mais j'ai trouvé peu d'infos dessus.


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2016)

Les entreprises pouvaient faire des séries limités sérigraphiées pour leurs employées ... je crois que c'est toujours possible.


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2016)

Sont à toi ces deux là ?


----------



## voltfan (9 Mars 2016)

Le Mini Coca:  
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/927504935.htm?ca=21_s


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2016)

C'est po un mini, c'est un nano 2G...


----------



## voltfan (9 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est po un mini, c'est un nano 2G...


mince, j'arrive jamais a les différencier 
Ca me fais penser que j'ai un iPod Vidéo à la cave qui faudrait que je retrouve. Malheureusement il ne fonctionne plus mais il est cool quand même


----------



## voltfan (9 Mars 2016)

Sinon hier j'ai reçu mon II Woz et je suis allé chercher un iMac G3 dans son Ibag (si qqn a des infos sur l'Ibag ça m'intéresse, il n'y a rien sur le web  )
Je prendrais des photos quand j'aurais un peu plus le temps


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2016)

Les iPod vidéo se réparent pas trop mal, j'ai changé la batterie du mien. Le plus dur c'est d'arriver à les ouvrir ! [emoji1]

Quelle couleur le G3 ?


----------



## voltfan (10 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Les iPod vidéo se réparent pas trop mal, j'ai changé la batterie du mien. Le plus dur c'est d'arriver à les ouvrir ! [emoji1]
> 
> Quelle couleur le G3 ?


La batterie est neuve mais ce n'est pas ça 
Encore un Graphite  : pas ma couleur préférée mais bon avec son Ibag et sa souris Hockey puck c'est sympa d'en avoir un complet


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> La batterie est neuve mais ce n'est pas ça
> Encore un Graphite  : pas ma couleur préférée mais bon avec son Ibag et sa souris Hockey puck c'est sympa d'en avoir un complet



Belles prises ...


----------



## voltfan (13 Mars 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

J'ai commandé les adaptateurs VGA pour vieux macs en DB15 mais impossible de trouer la combinaison 
Et mes recherches sur le web ont été infructueuses.
Bref si quelqu'un a une idée


----------



## voltfan (13 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Belles prises ...


Merci


----------



## Vanton (13 Mars 2016)

Moi je viens de croiser ça :

http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/937946924.htm


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> J'ai commandé les adaptateurs VGA pour vieux macs en DB15 mais impossible de trouer la combinaison
> Et mes recherches sur le web ont été infructueuses.
> Bref si quelqu'un a une idée



Sur mon 8 switchs c'est comme ça :


----------



## voltfan (13 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi je viens de croiser ça :
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/937946924.htm


Tu as vu ceux là aussi : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/936817815.htm?ca=21_s


----------



## voltfan (13 Mars 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Sur mon 8 switchs c'est comme ça :



Merci 
Mais j'ai un 10 pin, un 4 pin et un sans aucun pin


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Merci
> Mais j'ai un 10 pin, un 4 pin et un sans aucun pin


J'ai retrouvé un vieux post sur McBi où on en parlait : #9
A priori, il y a 3 résolutions données pour un 10 switchs


----------



## voltfan (13 Mars 2016)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé un vieux post sur McBi où on en parlait : #9
> A priori, il y a 3 résolutions données pour un 10 switchs



Merci beaucoup pour avoir recherché 
Malheureusement rien ne marche. L'écran détecte l'ordinateur mais se met en veille instantanément


----------



## voltfan (13 Mars 2016)

Sinon ou est ce que je peux trouver une carte graphique de remplacement pour un G4 Cube ?
Une de Pc fonctionne ou il faut une "spéciale Apple" comme dans un Mac Pro ? 

Sinon j'essaierais de la mettre au four ça a bien sauvé celle d'un de mes anciens ordis


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2016)

En règle générale, et surtout pour les vieux Mac, il faut une "Mac Edition"
On peut flasher des cartes PC, mais je ne l'ai jamais tenté


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2016)

Très sympa, j'ai d'ailleurs encore un lecteur dans sa boite d'origine, mais je ne me souviens plus si c'est 5"1/4 ou un 3"5 ...


----------



## voltfan (14 Mars 2016)

@Vanton un autre lecteur de disquettes encore moins cher :
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/938680075.htm?ca=21_s


----------



## Vanton (14 Mars 2016)

C'est gentil mais c'était pour vous ! Moi je fais pas dans le si vieux [emoji57]


----------



## voltfan (14 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est gentil mais c'était pour vous ! Moi je fais pas dans le si vieux [emoji57]



Merci 
Mais j'ai toujours un problème psychologique quand j'achète un petit objet : j'ai l'impression de pas en avoir pour mon argent 
C'est stupide je sais mais c'est comme ça


----------



## dandu (15 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Sinon ou est ce que je peux trouver une carte graphique de remplacement pour un G4 Cube ?
> Une de Pc fonctionne ou il faut une "spéciale Apple" comme dans un Mac Pro ?
> 
> Sinon j'essaierais de la mettre au four ça a bien sauvé celle d'un de mes anciens ordis



Faut une carte avec une ROM Mac, et qui rentre (c'est pas toujours le cas vu la taille). Mais tu peux flasher certaines cartes PC, genre des GeForce 2 MX.


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> @Vanton un autre lecteur de disquettes encore moins cher :
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/938680075.htm?ca=21_s



Oui mais il faut le drive 1, sinon ça le fait pas


----------



## voltfan (24 Avril 2016)

Salut tout le Monde ! 
Ca fait pas mal de temps que je ne suis pas passé avec mes études et les autres problèmes de la vie 

Bref, voici les nouveautés pas toutes nouvelles pour moi 

Tout d'abord, j'ai reçu mon Cube mais la Poste a été fidèle a elle même et n'a même pas voulue m'indemniser 
dorénavant, je ne fais plus confiance qu'a Mondial Relay.
Sérieux, les colis que j'achète sur un célèbre site chinois arrivent en meilleur état !





Après recollage c'est déjà un peu mieux :









Ensuite, j'ai réparé mon Powerbook G3 en changeant le HDD par un d'occaz trouvé chez Emmaus pour une misère
A cette époque, c'était autre chose Apple ! J'ai jamais vu un truc aussi bien conçu avec la possibilité de mettre 2 batteries


----------



## voltfan (24 Avril 2016)

Ensuite, voici mes derniers arrivants :





L'Imac c'est celui de ma mère qui me l'a passé car elle ne s'en sert plus (j'ai la souris, le clavier et les enceintes d'origine).
Les claviers et souris je les ai trouvés en brocante a 1€ pièce (sauf la "Hockey Puck" que j'ai eu pour quelques centimes chez Emmaüs).






Pour le Duo, je l'ai trouvé sur LBC.
Il y avait une annonce sans photo où le gars disait donner des pièces de Powerbook Duo.
J'ai décidé de les prendre pour avoir des pièces pour mes PWB mais finalement avec toutes les pièces j'en ai presque reconstitué un complet même s'il ne fonctionne pas 






Et j'ai aussi acheté un Imac bleu "Bondi" (décidément il n'y a que des bleus et des noirs  ) pour 5 € car très sale mais il est toujours chez ma petite soeur qui est allé me le chercher.
Donc a suivre


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2016)

Toi aussi tu exploites tes proches... ? [emoji57]


----------



## voltfan (25 Avril 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Toi aussi tu exploites tes proches... ? [emoji57]


Ouais 
En plus elle est allée le chercher a pied car elle ne pensait pas que c''était aussi lourd 
Elle a du prendre le tram et monter 3 étages a pied ensuite.
Autant te dire que j'ai entendu parler du pays quand je l'ai eu au téléphone après


----------



## melaure (25 Avril 2016)

Très sympa toute tes arrivées, et vraiment dégouté pour ton Cube (le mien est nickel, alors ça fait mal). Après celui qui a emballé n'est pas non plus très doué, quand je vois comment etienne000 m'emballe le matos ...

Faudrait que je me trouve quelques anciennes souris ...


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2016)

Effectivement le mec aurait pu mieux emballer le cube... Vu le poids que ça fait il était pas à 500gr près...


----------



## voltfan (25 Avril 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Très sympa toute tes arrivées, et vraiment dégouté pour ton Cube (le mien est nickel, alors ça fait mal). Après celui qui a emballé n'est pas non plus très doué, quand je vois comment etienne000 m'emballe le matos ...
> 
> Faudrait que je me trouve quelques anciennes souris ...





Vanton a dit:


> Effectivement le mec aurait pu mieux emballer le cube... Vu le poids que ça fait il était pas à 500gr près...



Le gars l'avait très bien emballé dans du papier bulle et le colis était rempli de papier journal. Même l'alim était dans une enveloppe bulle.
Le seul coupable est la Poste sur ce coup là ! Et ça m'énerve car ils n'ont pas voulu me rembourser sous prétexte que j'ai ouvert mon colis chez moi 
Sérieux, personne n'ouvre son colis au milieu de la Poste


----------



## melaure (25 Avril 2016)

Pour un cube, il faut au moins trois épaisseurs de papier bulle, plus 40 cm de papier ... 

Mais tu as raison pour la poste, c'est vrai que lorsque je commande, j'aime bien passer par Fedex et UPS. Ok c'est pas le même prix, mais eux sont des pro, et je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaises surprises en plus de 15 ans. Et on peut envoyer en tant que particulier aussi ...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai le Graphite DV ça va me suffire. Mais le Key Lime je le cherche !



Mission remplie, 5 couleurs à la maison !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2016)

M.... ! Fini le plaisir  d'associer *melaure* à un  petit homme ☞vert☜ (de jalousie)...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Il a fallu que je l'achète en Angleterre, mais il est en bon état, et c'est sympa d'en avoir un clavier Qwerty. J'ai commencé la micro en Qwerty. Il me faudrait un modèle avec clavier japonais après ça, c'était sympa quand j'étais la bas.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2016)

Moi j'hésite à acheter un vieux cinéma display ADC et un iBook G3 blanc... Faut pas que je craque, j'en ai pas besoin, mais dieu que c'est tentant... [emoji1]


----------



## voltfan (2 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Mission remplie, 5 couleurs à la maison !



Féloches ! 
Si ça ne te déranges pas, tu peux mettre une photo ?


----------



## voltfan (2 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi j'hésite à acheter un vieux cinéma display ADC et un iBook G3 blanc... Faut pas que je craque, j'en ai pas besoin, mais dieu que c'est tentant... [emoji1]



Le cinéma display ADC je lui fais pas confiance 
J'ai toujours pensé que c'était lui qui demandait trop de jus et qui grillait les alims des PM G4


----------



## voltfan (2 Juin 2016)

En parlant de G4, j'ai eu de belles rentrées récemment 

Déjà un G4 quicksilver trouvé chez Emmaus pour des cacahuètes mais sans alim mais j'en ai mis une de PC
Ensuite un gros lot que je suis allé chercher à Nice mais pour l'instant stocké chez ma grand mère faute de place sauf les plus belles pièces 

2 Newton messagepad (un 100 et un 110) dans leurs étuis : en bon état mais le 100 a l'écran qui glitche et ils sont en allemand 
Un duo 230 avec tous ses accessoires de base
Un Macintosh 2 et son écran (mais pas le câble entre les deux  donc si quelqu'un a ça )
Un LC III et un 630
Et un 645 je crois 
Plus quelques claviers et souris

Je vais prendre une photo de ce que j'ai sur place


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2016)

Pas mal du tout, mais un 645 c'est pas un Mac !!!

Performa 640 ? 475 ? 575 ? 635 ?


----------



## voltfan (7 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Pas mal du tout, mais un 645 c'est pas un Mac !!!
> 
> Performa 640 ? 475 ? 575 ? 635 ?



Ca doit être 640 mais il faut que je vérifie


----------



## voltfan (7 Juin 2016)

Bon voici la photo des Newton déjà.





Ils sont tous les deux en allemand et celui de gauche a l'écran qui glitche puis s'éteint 
Donc si quelqu'un a une idée de la cause, je l'ai ouvert et rien de suspect 

Sinon dans un tout autre registre j'ai trouvé une TV assez vieille de chez Telefunken qui m'a permis de tester mon ordinateur Videopac ( c'est plus une console de jeux mais bon  )


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2016)

Excellent le vidéopac !!! Hé oui perso j'ai aussi d'autre babasses des années 80, pas que du Mac


----------



## Karamazow (8 Juin 2016)

Très sympa ce fil de discussion !

Si vous avez plus de photos, c'est très distrayant !


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2016)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais moi ces vieilleries ça me fait peur... Si y a un psy dans la salle qui peut m'en dire plus ? [emoji1]


----------



## voltfan (8 Juin 2016)




----------



## voltfan (8 Juin 2016)

Bon sinon on m'a proposé pas mal de trucs Apple mais les prix sont basés sur les prix Ebay 

Si vous pouvez me dire si il y a des trucs intéressants dans tout ça malgré les prix et a quel prix je peux espérer les négocier 
J'ai repéré l' Apple Djinn et l'écran 12' Monochrome mais les ordis en boîte me font aussi super envie


----------



## voltfan (8 Juin 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Très sympa ce fil de discussion !
> 
> Si vous avez plus de photos, c'est très distrayant !



Merci 
J'essaie d'en mettre dès ce soir


----------



## voltfan (8 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent le vidéopac !!! Hé oui perso j'ai aussi d'autre babasses des années 80, pas que du Mac



Pareil mais j'essaie de me limiter aux Macs sinon je vais vite être débordé 
L'autre jour j'ai du laisser un ZX81 pas cher en brocante 
Surtout que j'étais avec la Mama qui n'approuve pas mes collections 

Déjà que j'ai une bonne dizaine de vieux Laptops Windows qu'il faut que je vende (je les achète juste parce que ça m'amuse de les réparer et après ils traînent   )


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2016)

Faut que je regarde à la cave.
Je me demande si dans les vieux écrans qui trainent je n'en ai pas certains qui fonctionnent encore…
Je n'ai plus en tête si c'est des 14 ou des 12. Couleurs ou NB, je ne sais plus non plus…
Bref si ça fonctionne, je mettrais ça dans les dons…
Je suis pas mal occupé en ce moment, mais me le rappeler après la rentrée…


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2016)

Pense à moi si tu as du 12" Apple 

Sinon dans la liste, beaucoup de choses intéressantes, mais je trouve les prix élevé. Il faut sérieusement négocier à la baisse.


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2016)

Bah, franchement, j'en ai eu un paquet des 12.
Je pense que presque tout est passé à la benne.
De sûr il me reste 3 écrans à la cave.
Mais fonctionnel ou non, je ne sais plus. Et plutôt 14, mais 12 peut être.
Comme je disais, rappel dans des temps moins troublés


----------



## voltfan (8 Juin 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Faut que je regarde à la cave.
> Je me demande si dans les vieux écrans qui trainent je n'en ai pas certains qui fonctionnent encore…
> Je n'ai plus en tête si c'est des 14 ou des 12. Couleurs ou NB, je ne sais plus non plus…
> Bref si ça fonctionne, je mettrais ça dans les dons…
> Je suis pas mal occupé en ce moment, mais me le rappeler après la rentrée…



Sympa 



melaure a dit:


> Pense à moi si tu as du 12" Apple
> 
> Sinon dans la liste, beaucoup de choses intéressantes, mais je trouve les prix élevé. Il faut sérieusement négocier à la baisse.



Ca c'est clair qu'a ce prix là c'est pas possible pour moi 
Mais les modèles en boîte 

Sinon ce soir j'ai vendu un PC et échangé un disque dur de 2,5 pouces contre un Ibook Clamshell "Phase 1" graphite  
Je prends les photos sur mon portable et je les mets dans la soirée


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2016)

Aaaahhhh voilà ! Ça c'est une machine qui ne fait pas peur ! [emoji1]

J'aurais de la place, je crois que j'essaierais d'avoir tout ce qu'Apple a pondu depuis le retour de Jobs... 

Dites, question sur les batteries... Vous les gérez comment ? Parce que je galère un peu avec mes 15 iPod...


----------



## voltfan (9 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Aaaahhhh voilà ! Ça c'est une machine qui ne fait pas peur ! [emoji1]
> 
> J'aurais de la place, je crois que j'essaierais d'avoir tout ce qu'Apple a pondu depuis le retour de Jobs...
> 
> Dites, question sur les batteries... Vous les gérez comment ? Parce que je galère un peu avec mes 15 iPod...



Ben plus besoin de gérer elles sont toutes hs 
Sauf celle de mon Powerbook 3400 qui tiens encore étonnamment 2h sur la batterie d'origine 

Je me tâte a essayer les techniques de réanimation de batteries HS (congélo, démonter les accus de la batterie et les recharger une par une, ... ) mais je sais que c'est très dangereux car si la cellule est en décharge profonde ça peut péter 
Mais j'ai bien envie de tester cet été en prenant un max de précautions


----------



## voltfan (11 Juin 2016)

Salut a tous ! 

Alors les niouz :

Une photo du duo 





Le nouveau clamshell graphite avec son petit fils qui s est un peu aseptisé 





Et sans un tout autre registre un lecteur de Laserdisc que je chechais a bon prix depuis un certain temps


----------



## Vanton (11 Juin 2016)

Oh des laserdisc ! Je suis fan de ces trucs !


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Dites, question sur les batteries... Vous les gérez comment ? Parce que je galère un peu avec mes 15 iPod...



J'essaie de les recharger de temps en temps (environ 6 mois) pour ne pas les laisser trop longtemps vides, puis je les utilise un peu afin de faire quelques cycles et les range en les laissant chargées à 2/3 (l'idéal est la moitié, mais vu qu'elles se déchargent toutes seules...).

Je sais pas si c'est la bonne technique, mais pour l'instant ça n'a pas posé de problème, mais j'ai une collection très limitée, d'environ 5 iPod.

Par contre, j'ai laissé mon vieux iPod Mini vert qui avait la batterie HS pendant 5 ans sans le charger, et curieusement la batterie s'est remise à fonctionner (mais maintenant je l'ai donné à un collectionneur car vu que j'ai déjà un bleu, ça faisait trop d'entretien de batteries  ).


----------



## Vanton (11 Juin 2016)

Ouais j'avoue que je peine un peu pour savoir lequel a déjà été chargé et lequel a besoin de l'être...

En plus comme on ne peut pas les éteindre ils se déchargent vite. 

L'iPad 1 est génial à gérer, lui qui tient des semaines en mode avion ! C'est très impressionnant. L'iPhone 1 tient très bien éteint lui. Mais les iPod pas du tout...


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> En plus comme on ne peut pas les éteindre ils se déchargent vite.


Il me semble que le Mini, les Nano 3 et 4G et le Vidéo s'éteignent au bout d'un certain temps d'inactivité (environ une semaine) et affichent une pomme au redémarrage. Les Shuffle gardent le mieux la charge, vu qu'ils n'ont pas d'horloge, mais eux je les utilise encore. L'idéal serait de pouvoir désactiver l'horloge pour éviter de le décharger trop vite.

En passant, le meilleur iPod selon moi est le Nano 3G, je le trouve bien conçu avec sa forme et sa molette cliquable.


----------



## voltfan (11 Juin 2016)

Salut a tous !

Moi aussi j adore les laserdiscs @Vanton

Sinon aujourd'hui je suis allé rendre visite à ma grand-mère et j'ai pu prendre en photo les quelques appareils stockés dans sa cave. 
Bon ils sont assez sales vu que je les ai pas nettoyés depuis leur achat : je le ferais cet été une fois la fac terminée


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2016)

Bravo pour le bon vieux Mac II !


----------



## Karamazow (13 Juin 2016)

Merci pour ces photos, on en veut d'autres !


----------



## Average Joe (17 Juin 2016)

À propos de Laserdiscs et autres vieilleries marrantes, voir la chaîne de Techmoan sur YouTube. Il a des spécialités dont je suis à peu près sûr que vous n'avez jamais entendu parler (genre le Teffiphon).


----------



## voltfan (17 Juin 2016)

Average Joe a dit:


> À propos de Laserdiscs et autres vieilleries marrantes, voir la chaîne de Techmoan sur YouTube. Il a des spécialités dont je suis à peu près sûr que vous n'avez jamais entendu parler (genre le Teffiphon).



Oui, geniale comme chaîne 
J aime bien aussi les chaînes de the obsolete geek , lazy games review, vwestlife et the 8bitguy


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2016)

Tiens, je vois un Duo, j'ai mis dans les dons une extension Ram de 4Mo. Si par hasard le tien a seulement la Ram soudée, ça pourrait t'intéresser…


----------



## voltfan (18 Juin 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, je vois un Duo, j'ai mis dans les dons une extension Ram de 4Mo. Si par hasard le tien a seulement la Ram soudée, ça pourrait t'intéresser…



Merci pour ta proposition 
Sérieusement je ne sais plus. Je crois que lorsqu'il s allume il écrit un truc a prpos d un «riser» de quelque chose donc possible qu il en ait un 
Sinon elles ne fonctionnent pas avec les pb pas duo ?
Tu aurais une photo stp 

Bon sinon aujourd'hui méga poisse, j ai loupé un iMac flower power avec sa boîte pour 30€ chez emmaus mais quelqu'un l a pris avant


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Merci pour ta proposition
> Sérieusement je ne sais plus. Je crois que lorsqu'il s allume il écrit un truc a prpos d un «riser» de quelque chose donc possible qu il en ait un
> Sinon elles ne fonctionnent pas avec les pb pas duo ?
> Tu aurais une photo stp



Sir Yes Sir






Non, ces Ram ne fonctionnent que avec la famille Duo.
Et c'est un "riser"


----------



## voltfan (19 Juin 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Sir Yes Sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Merci pour la photo 
Oui ça peut m'intéresser pour mon second Duo.
Si tu peux m'envoyer un MP (pour voir comment faire pour l'envoi) car je ne sais toujours pas comment faire 
Merci


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2016)

Tu clique sur le nom de mon avatar (Invité)
ça ouvre une fenêtre
tu clique sur "conversation"

Et tu m'envoie un MP…


----------



## voltfan (19 Juin 2016)

Trouvé et envoyé 

Sinon démontage du duo fait a partir de pièces et etonemment il s est rallumé. Il devait y avoir un faux contact 










Je suppose que le riser de ram va dans l espace turquoise @Invité  ?


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Trouvé et envoyé
> 
> Sinon démontage du duo fait a partir de pièces et etonemment il s est rallumé. Il devait y avoir un faux contact
> 
> ...



Absolument ! 
Tiens puisque tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir ça dans tes archives, je t'envoie le "Service Manual"

@+ Claude


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2016)

Il va falloir que j'ouvre un sujet identique un jour ...   

Merci Voltfan de partager tout ça avec nous !


----------



## voltfan (22 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Il va falloir que j'ouvre un sujet identique un jour ...
> 
> Merci Voltfan de partager tout ça avec nous !



De rien, ça fait plaisir d être lu 

N hésites pas , j adore ce genre de sujets.
J ai pu passer des heures sur le site d un mec qui réparait des macbook qui avaient pris l eau  

Sinon dans la semaine je vais échanger ma vieille tour PC Lenovo de 2009 contre un powerbook g4 
Je ferais un P.R de l ordi une fois à la maison


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2016)

Un Titanium ???


----------



## voltfan (22 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Un Titanium ???


Yep, un des plus hdg avec 1,5GHZ


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2016)

Ha bah non c'est un Alubook dans ce cas. Le Titanium est monté à 1 Ghz au max.


----------



## voltfan (22 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ha bah non c'est un Alubook dans ce cas. Le Titanium est monté à 1 Ghz au max.


Ah je les confonds tout le temps 
C'est celui qui a la même coque que le premier MBP.

Et finalement je suis allé le chercher ce soir et je suis entrain d'écrire ce message avec là 
Et purée il fonctionne mieux que mon Imac blanc C2D


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2016)

Comme il n'y a que des amateurs de vieilles bécanes qui viennent sur ce post, je mets ICI un corpus intéressant de manuels à DL pour les gens qui bricolent les vieilles bêtes pommées.


----------



## voltfan (23 Juin 2016)

Merci Invité ! Je telechargerais ça ce soir quand je serais sur l ordi.

Sinon une petite photo du résultat de mon troc .
Il est neuf  et en meilleur état que mon macbook


----------



## luc1en (23 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

merci @Invité 
Si ça pouvait m'aider à remettre en service mon premier Mac –un SE30…
Info : l'image disque a peut-être mal vécu le téléchargement, le paquet est abimé au passage. Je m'en suis sorti avec Pacifist.


----------



## voltfan (23 Juin 2016)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> merci @Invité
> Si ça pouvait m'aider à remettre en service mon premier Mac –un SE30…
> Info : l'image disque a peut-être mal vécu le téléchargement, le paquet est abimé au passage. Je m'en suis sorti avec Pacifist.




Quel est le problème avec ton SE-30 ? 
Pas compris la seconde ligne


----------



## melaure (23 Juin 2016)

Excellent. J'ai gardé mon dernier PB G4, le modèle 1.67 avec écran HD, mais j'ai un gros soucis au niveau de l'alim ...


----------



## luc1en (23 Juin 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Quel est le problème avec ton SE-30 ?
> Pas compris la seconde ligne


1° sur le SE 30, vidéo HS, que de la neige.

2° le fichier .dmg ne peut pas être ouvert





Pacifist me signale de nombreuses erreurs pour des fichiers "inexistants".


----------



## Karamazow (23 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent. J'ai gardé mon dernier PB G4, le modèle 1.67 avec écran HD, mais j'ai un gros soucis au niveau de l'alim ...



J'ai toujours mon premier Mac qui n'est autre que ce PB G4 5,8" c'est à dire le modèle à 1,67 GHz avec l'écran HD que j'avais upgradé par l'ajout de 1 Go de RAM, le remplacement du HDD par un modèle de 250Go, et le changement de la carte mère à cause du défaut des puces VRAM de la CG ATI. 

Derrière ce PowerBook, j'avais collé l'écran externe Cinema Display 30" en 2008 (juste avant l'arrêt de fabrication). Une merveille cet écran, je l'ai toujours, mais avec mon Mac Mini C2D 3.1.

Il fonctionne toujours à merveille. Je vais m'en servir demain pour piloter la sono de l'école de mes enfants lors de la Kermesse !

Pour garantir que je n'ai plus le défaut de "fuzzy lines" sur la partie vidéo, j'ai installé le petit logiciel G4fan écrit par un italien et qui permet de déclencher les ventilos plus tôt qu'à l'origine (et donc éviter la surchauffe des composants).


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2016)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> merci @Invité
> Si ça pouvait m'aider à remettre en service mon premier Mac –un SE30…
> Info : l'image disque a peut-être mal vécu le téléchargement, le paquet est abimé au passage. Je m'en suis sorti avec Pacifist.


Ah, je vais en faire zippé alors.
Je redonnerais un autre lien quand l'UL sera complet (demain)


----------



## voltfan (23 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent. J'ai gardé mon dernier PB G4, le modèle 1.67 avec écran HD, mais j'ai un gros soucis au niveau de l'alim ...



Belles machines ces Powerbook, on sent la qualité.
Quand tu dis l'alim tu parles du chargeur ? Visiblement ils claquent souvent car le mien n'a plus celui d'origine non plus (changé moins de 2 ans après l'achat du PB )




luc1en a dit:


> 1° sur le SE 30, vidéo HS, que de la neige.
> 
> 2° le fichier .dmg ne peut pas être ouvert
> Voir la pièce jointe 109973
> ...



Pour le SE30, c'est un classique, les condensateurs qui lâchent 
En général il faut les changer (pas compliqué du tout mais faut investir dans un fer à souder) mais sinon provisoirement tu peux laver la carte mère.
Regarde par exemple cette vidéo : 










Karamazow a dit:


> J'ai toujours mon premier Mac qui n'est autre que ce PB G4 5,8" c'est à dire le modèle à 1,67 GHz avec l'écran HD que j'avais upgradé par l'ajout de 1 Go de RAM, le remplacement du HDD par un modèle de 250Go, et le changement de la carte mère à cause du défaut des puces VRAM de la CG ATI.
> 
> Derrière ce PowerBook, j'avais collé l'écran externe Cinema Display 30" en 2008 (juste avant l'arrêt de fabrication). Une merveille cet écran, je l'ai toujours, mais avec mon Mac Mini C2D 3.1.
> 
> ...



Est ce que le mien risque d'avoir les mêmes soucis ? 
Est il concerné par le problème ? 


Sinon aujourd'hui j'ai échangé un vieux Acer C2D contre un Macbook blanc 2.0GHZ Core Duo sans RAM, DD et batterie et sans aucune vis 
J'ai pris de la RAM dans mon stock et le HDD de mon Mac mini qui ne veut plus rien afficher 
Bref il fonctionne parfaitement (sauf qu'il ne veut pas de Linux en dual Boot, ça plante a chaque fois )
J'achèterais une batterie pas chère sur Ali quand je  passerais une grosse commande cet été (je sais c'est pas top mais j'ai pas besoin de mieux pour un usage occasionnel)

Je mets une photo dans la soirée


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2016)

Bah, mon Classic II (le même que celui de la vidéo) ne va pas mieux après un lavage.
D'ailleurs, je me demande comment le mec a enlevé les Rom etc…
A priori, je n'ai pas réussi


----------



## luc1en (23 Juin 2016)

Bonsoir,





voltfan a dit:


> Pour le SE30, c'est un classique, les condensateurs qui lâchent
> En général il faut les changer (pas compliqué du tout mais faut investir dans un fer à souder) mais sinon provisoirement tu peux laver la carte mère.
> Regarde par exemple cette vidéo :


le fer à souder c'est bon. La cuvette et le liquide vaisselle aussi. Incroyable cette vidéo, je ne connaissais pas cette méthode de nettoyage 

Merci pour les infos


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Belles machines ces Powerbook, on sent la qualité.
> Quand tu dis l'alim tu parles du chargeur ? Visiblement ils claquent souvent car le mien n'a plus celui d'origine non plus (changé moins de 2 ans après l'achat du PB )



Non c'est soit au niveau du connecteur sur le PB, soit la carte d'alim du PB. Mais bon je ne l'ai pas allumé depuis longtemps, c'est mon épouse qui l'avait abimé à force de tirer sur le cordon malgré mes avertissements. Il faudra que je revérifie son état et que je le retape car j'y tenais particulièrement (et en plus il peut faire tourner MorphOS).


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2016)

Une version zippée des manuels


----------



## voltfan (26 Juin 2016)

Salut a tous ! 

Une petite tentative de rétr0bright réalisée ce week end :
Le résultat est plutôt concluant malgré l'effet marbré sur certaines parties (j'en avais pas mis assez à certains endroits je pense)












Résultat final :





Et sinon je pars 3 semaines en  pseudo vacances (je vais bosser à l'étranger) donc je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir poster 
Donc bonnes vacances a ceux qui ont la chance de partir !


----------



## Invité (26 Juin 2016)

C'est vrai que la touche "espace" fait un peu tache.
Mais l'ensemble est correct 
Il aurait fallu une toph du avant pour apprécier…


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2016)

Tu as laissé le tout au soleil dans du film plastique ?


----------



## voltfan (27 Juin 2016)

Invité a dit:


> C'est vrai que la touche "espace" fait un peu tache.
> Mais l'ensemble est correct
> Il aurait fallu une toph du avant pour apprécier…



Oui dans le feu de l action j ai oublié de faire une photo avant.
La touche espace était orange au début (on peut la voir sur la photo 2 ou voir une tâche sur la photo 3 où il manquait du produit ) donc c est déjà mieux.



melaure a dit:


> Tu as laissé le tout au soleil dans du film plastique ?



Oui dans du cellophane de cuisine.
Le seul but c est que le produit sèche moins vite qu'à l air libre mais on peut faire sans et ça fonctionne aussi


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2016)

Et finalement, le produit est dangereux ou pas ?


----------



## voltfan (27 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Et finalement, le produit est dangereux ou pas ?



C est agressif mais pas du tout dangereux.
A la base c est pour décolorer les cheuveux donc si ça brûlait le cuir chevelu ça serait problématique 
J en ai mis plein sur mes mains et ça ne brûle pas ni rien


----------



## Karamazow (3 Juillet 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Une version zippée des manuels



Salut Invité,

J'ai essayé d'ouvrir la version zippée, mais elle semble aussi "endommagée" que la version $.dmg que tu avais postée auparavant.

Pourrais-tu stp refaire cette archive à partir des fichiers d'origine ?

Merci

Kara


----------



## Invité (3 Juillet 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Salut Invité,
> 
> J'ai essayé d'ouvrir la version zippée, mais elle semble aussi "endommagée" que la version $.dmg que tu avais postée auparavant.
> 
> ...


Surprenant !
Il s'agit de l'original.
Je vais essayer d'en faire une version .iso peut être ?


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2016)

Dernier essai…
Mais il doit y avoir un blème sur le fichier original. C'est un test en .cdr


----------



## Karamazow (6 Juillet 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Dernier essai…
> Mais il doit y avoir un blème sur le fichier original. C'est un test en .cdr


OK merci, je teste quand je serai sur mon Mac.


----------



## voltfan (8 Août 2016)

Bonsoir a tous 

Ca fait vraiment longtemps que je ne suis pas passé ici 
Je suis rentré de stage à l'étranger il y a une semaine.
Déjà je remercie @Invité pour la Ram du Duo : je viens de la trouver dans ma boîte aux lettres. Désolé de n'avoir pas pu prévenir avant.

Et sinon hier et avant hier j'ai fait les encombrants dans mon quartier et j'ai trouvé beaucoup de trucs géniaux (dont notamment plusieurs équipements audio de qualité et parfaitement fonctionnels - Marantz / JVC / Prestige / Sony / ... - mais aussi 4 TV LCD et Plasma de 15 à 150 pouces  )

Mais ce qui nous intéresse ici c'est cette trouvaille : 

Je vais y aller en douceur 

Un petit lecteur de disquettes 3.5  (malheureusement, le fil est coupé, il faudra que je le refasse)
Avant :





Pendant:





Après:





2 autres lecteurs de disquettes plus anciens 
Avant:





Avant/Après





Je fais durer le suspense (et aussi car je n'ai pas pu charger toutes les photos d'un coup  )

J'ai essayé la fameuse rumeur qui dit qu'on peut laver un clavier au lave vaisselle





Et résultat, eh ben non 
Je l'ai entièrement laissé sécher mais malgré ça plusieurs touches sont HS
Donc il va servir pour pièces (vu comme il était jaune et grade, ce n'est pas une grosse perte)

J'ai aussi lavé mon Macintosh II


----------



## voltfan (8 Août 2016)

Et donc voici ma plus belle trouvaille 

Tadaa 










Bon y a plus que la moitié des photos sinon il me disait que c'était trop volumineux 

Donc forcément gros nettoyage :

LE IIe :






L'unité principale :






Un moitié - moitié :





Dans l'évier :





Pareil pour l'imprimante 9 pin, malheureusement sans capot 










Voilà 
Résultat final au prochain post


----------



## voltfan (8 Août 2016)

Et voici le résultat final avec d'autres objets comme une Apple Laserwriter et un lecteur de bandes magnétiques, le tout trouvé au même endroit 

Le IIe





Le LC:





Et une photo de groupe 





A+


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2016)

Magnifique voltfan, c'est vraiment superbe !!!

Il faut que tu redonnes ta technique détaillée de nettoyage au passage.

Et que tu déménages dans la région lyonnaise aussi !


----------



## Karamazow (8 Août 2016)

C'est impressionnant, tu redonnes vie à ces Macs !

Et quelle chance tu as d'avoir trouvé cela dans les encombrants de ton quartier !


----------



## Invité (8 Août 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> J'ai essayé la fameuse rumeur qui dit qu'on peut laver un clavier au lave vaisselle
> Voir la pièce jointe 110258
> 
> 
> ...



Ca a bien fonctionné chez moi sur un clavier de MB Blanc arrosé au Coca®.
Mais j'ai agit de manière préventive, alors que toutes les touches fonctionnaient, c'était pour enlever le sucre pour éviter que les touches ne collent.


----------



## voltfan (8 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Magnifique voltfan, c'est vraiment superbe !!!
> 
> Il faut que tu redonnes ta technique détaillée de nettoyage au passage.
> Et que tu déménages dans la région lyonnaise aussi !



Merci 

Alors pour la technique c'est très simple :
- les pièces tout en plastique dans l'évier avec la brosse à vaisselle et du savon
- Les autres avec des lingettes ou un tissu imbibé d'Alcool ménager (ou de cologne, c'est pareil et parfois moins cher, et en plus ça sent bon  )
- Les rayures et transferts de peinture a "l'éponge magique" ainsi que toute crasse qui ne part pas 
Et bien sûr un bon séchage pour qu'il n'y ait pas de traces d'eau sur les grandes surfaces planes




Ben je suis bien dans mon coin 
En plus je trouve de belles choses 




Karamazow a dit:


> C'est impressionnant, tu redonnes vie à ces Macs !
> 
> Et quelle chance tu as d'avoir trouvé cela dans les encombrants de ton quartier !



Merci 

Oui au début je n'avais vu que l'écran au milieu de caisses enregistreuses.
Je me suis dit qu'il avait l'air ancien donc je me suis arrêté et j'ai bien fait 
En plus j'ai trouvé 10 € sous le tiroir d'une des caisses    : Pince :



Invité a dit:


> Ca a bien fonctionné chez moi sur un clavier de MB Blanc arrosé au Coca®.
> Mais j'ai agit de manière préventive, alors que toutes les touches fonctionnaient, c'était pour enlever le sucre pour éviter que les touches ne collent.



Ben pourtant le mien fonctionnait avant 
Je l'ai démonté pour désoxyder les contacts et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas
Tant pis, je le saurais pour la prochaine fois


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2016)

Je vais tester ça sur un LC. J'en ai un paquet de machines à nettoyer ...

Et j'aurais aimé avoir quelques collectionneurs dans le coin, histoire de collaborer (et peut-être avoir de l'aide sur un autre future expo).


----------



## voltfan (11 Août 2016)

Bon alors la poisse ce soir 
J'ouvre l'Imac blanc de ma grand mère pour lui réparer ( HDD HS), je le change par un SSD et je vois qu'il a déjà été bricolé par un sagouin 
Dedans je trouve un sucre, du scotch d'électricien vert et jaune de partout et surtout beaucoup de vis manquantes.

Je décide de ne pas toucher vu qu'il fonctionnait comme ça donc je le remonte et je le branche.
Et la PAF : étincelles et odeur de cramé 

Je le redémonte et je vois une vis coincée au milieu des composants de l'alim  (et pas une de celles que j'ai démonté, j'avais tout bien remonté, elle devait être dans l'ordi et a bougée lors du démontage).
Résultat : Alim Hs au minimum 

Donc si quelqu'un en aurait une a pas cher ou un iMac blanc Intel pour pièces 
Même si c'est décourageant  , je tiens a le réparer


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2016)

Bon courage ! Et y avait pas un sandwich aussi dedans ? Un steak frite peut-être ?

C'est cool d'avoir un générateur de bouffe comme dans Star Trek !!!


----------



## voltfan (11 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Bon courage ! Et y avait pas un sandwich aussi dedans ? Un steak frite peut-être ?
> 
> C'est cool d'avoir un générateur de bouffe comme dans Star Trek !!!




Je parlais d"un sucre d'électricien pour les installations électriques d'un lustre par exemple 
Non j'ai pas encore trouvé le générateur de bouffe 

Purée c'est la galère de trouver un iMac au bon prix en tout cas 
Je regarde les G5 mais seuls les iSight 17" et le 20" seulement en 2.0GHZ conviennent


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2016)

Tu ne peux pas trouver la pièce aux US ?


----------



## voltfan (11 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas trouver la pièce aux US ?



Si mais trop cher avec les frais de port 
Je peux trouver en France un iMac complet pour 60 € mais c'est quand même un peu cher, c'est le prix d'achat de celui ci 
+ le SSD déjà acheté il commence a coûter cher pour une durée de vie très incertaine vu son écran "tigré"  

Et faut vraiment que j'amortisse les coûts sinon ma grand mère va vouloir le benner


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Août 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Purée c'est la galère de trouver un iMac au bon prix en tout cas
> Je regarde les G5 mais seuls les iSight 17" et le 20" seulement en 2.0GHZ conviennent



A la limite, prenez un MacMini intel de première ou deuxième génération avec un écran externe d'occaz, ça reviendra certainement moins cher, et ce sera plus facile à démonter pour mettre le SSD.


----------



## voltfan (12 Août 2016)

217ae1 a dit:


> A la limite, prenez un MacMini intel de première ou deuxième génération avec un écran externe d'occaz, ça reviendra certainement moins cher, et ce sera plus facile à démonter pour mettre le SSD.



Mon but c'est plus de le réparer quand même 
Et les vieux Mac Mini de 2007 sont vraiment pas top : j'en ai 2 qui affichent un écran noir ou alors qui ventilent énormément


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Août 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Mon but c'est plus de le réparer quand même
> Et les vieux Mac Mini de 2007 sont vraiment pas top : j'en ai 2 qui affichent un écran noir ou alors qui ventilent énormément


ça aurait été la solution économique, mais si tu peux trouver une alim pour l'iMac sans trop de frais ce serait mieux!


----------



## voltfan (13 Août 2016)

217ae1 a dit:


> ça aurait été la solution économique, mais si tu peux trouver une alim pour l'iMac sans trop de frais ce serait mieux!



J'en ai acheté un hs sur Ebay pour 40€ 
On verra si ça fonctionne


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2016)

Si l'alim est HS tu es marron. Quel est le modèle de ton iMac ?


----------



## voltfan (14 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Si l'alim est HS tu es marron. Quel est le modèle de ton iMac ?



Je prends le risque 
C est un core2duo 2.0 GHZ de fin 2006 en 17p je crois


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2016)

Si c'est le A1208, tu trouves des alim entre 30 et 40 euros sur eBay ...


----------



## voltfan (14 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Si c'est le A1208, tu trouves des alim entre 30 et 40 euros sur eBay ...


J'ai vu mais je préfère un ordi complet pour le prix de l'alim


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Août 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Et les vieux Mac Mini de 2007 sont vraiment pas top : j'en ai 2 qui affichent un écran noir ou alors qui ventilent énormément


A ce propos, je viens d'expérimenter des problèmes d'écrans noirs en ressortant mon mini late 2006, la solution à été d'abandonner le VGA au profit du DVI. Avez-vous testé en DVI ?

Pour la ventilation, effectivement le mien surchauffe un peu et que le ventilo tourne à fond, faudrait que je change la pâte thermique mais je le laisse comme ça vu que je l'utilise que très rarement.


----------



## voltfan (18 Août 2016)

217ae1 a dit:


> A ce propos, je viens d'expérimenter des problèmes d'écrans noirs en ressortant mon mini late 2006, la solution à été d'abandonner le VGA au profit du DVI. Avez-vous testé en DVI ?
> 
> Pour la ventilation, effectivement le mien surchauffe un peu et que le ventilo tourne à fond, faudrait que je change la pâte thermique mais je le laisse comme ça vu que je l'utilise que très rarement.



Bonjour 
Oui j'ai déjà essayé, ça n'a pas fonctionné 
Il y en a un que j'ai réussi a faire réparer au Mexique mais malheureusement je ne sais pas comment ils ont fait.

Sinon j'ai gagné un second iMac sans faire exprès 
J'avais enchéri sur plusieurs et je ne pensais pas gagner !
Donc je vais recevoir un iMac 2.16 GHZ de 20' qui fonctionne mais qui a tendance a planter a cause de la carte graphique 
Mais ça devrais être facilement réparable avec un bon dépoussiérage, de la nouvelle pâte thermique et le ventirad réglé sur une vitesse supérieure.

J'ai aussi acheté un Newton EMATE sur Ebay Usa que j'attends de recevoir


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2016)

Ha sympa pour le eMate !!!

Perso j'attend un Lombard qui va pouvoir faire le lien entre mes Macs SCSI et ceux en USB, et aussi un appareil photo ...


----------



## USB09 (18 Août 2016)

Reste plus qu'à le transformer en four. XP


----------



## voltfan (18 Août 2016)

Sympa aussi le Lombard 
Je crois que je possède la génération juste avant sans port USB 

Sympa aussi d'avoir un bon appareil photo : j'aimerais bien en avoir un bon mais je n'en ai pas assez d'utilité et mon smartphone fait de superbes photos  (enfin avant que je le plie façon iPhone 6  , j'ai pas testé depuis )


----------



## voltfan (18 Août 2016)

USB09 a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à le transformer en four. XP


Pas compris


----------



## Invité (18 Août 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Pas compris


T'es pas le seul…


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Sympa aussi le Lombard
> Je crois que je possède la génération juste avant sans port USB



J'ai celui d'après, le Pismo avec un G3/500. Mais le lombard me permettra de tout connecter, je vais lui ajouter une carte PCMCIA Firewire (faut que j'en trouve une compatible).



voltfan a dit:


> Sympa aussi d'avoir un bon appareil photo : j'aimerais bien en avoir un bon mais je n'en ai pas assez d'utilité et mon smartphone fait de superbes photos  (enfin avant que je le plie façon iPhone 6  , j'ai pas testé depuis )



C'est un appareil de dernière génération, le top du top, qui déchire grave : un Quicktake 200 ...


----------



## voltfan (19 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai celui d'après, le Pismo avec un G3/500. Mais le lombard me permettra de tout connecter, je vais lui ajouter une carte PCMCIA Firewire (faut que j'en trouve une compatible).
> 
> 
> 
> C'est un appareil de dernière génération, le top du top, qui déchire grave : un Quicktake 200 ...



Ah ben fallait le dire 
J'adore les QuickTake mais malheureusement jamais pu en trouver un a bon prix


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2016)

J'ai déjà le 150 depuis un bon moment, j'ai même fait des photos à l'époque que je n'arrive plus à lire sur les macs récents ...


----------



## Karamazow (19 Août 2016)

Il manque les pilotes dans OS X ?[emoji23]


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2016)

C'est un format PICT ressource illisible aujourd'hui, il faut un vieux Mac avec les drivers du Quicktake


----------



## Invité (22 Août 2016)

Graphic Converter arrive à lire les PICT, non ?


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2016)

Les PICT standard, oui, mais tu as plusieurs formats de PICT, dont ceux dans lequel l'image est dans une ressource particulière (voir avec ResEdit).


----------



## Invité (22 Août 2016)

Ah, là, effectivement.
Faire tourner ResEdit avec SheepShaver c'est possible ?
Je n'ai jamais essayé, et je ne sus pas chez moi pour tester


----------



## dandu (22 Août 2016)

Graphic Converter sous OS X permet de convertir les QTK (fichiers du QuickTake), en tout cas sur le 150.

Le principal problème, c'est surtout récupérer les photos sur le 150 : faut un Mac avec un port série ou un PC sous Windows. Mais ça marche sous Windows XP (en machine virtuelle) avec un adaptateur série/USB basique sans soucis.

Après, le soft d'Apple (sous Windows) offre un meilleur résultat que Graphics Converter pour le passage en JPEG. Et je suppose que le soft Mac OS sous Sheepshaver doit passer, mais même chose : ça supprime pas le souci de l'importation.

En théorie, vu que c'est du série, on pourrait faire un soft qui importe sous OS X, ceci dit, mais faudrait trouver les commandes exactes envoyées à l'appareil en sniffant une connexion entre un vieux Mac et l'appareil (si quelqu'un est motivé...)


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2016)

Ok il faudra que je reteste. Et pas de problème je ne manque pas de vieux Mac !


----------



## voltfan (23 Août 2016)

Bonjour ! 

Pas beaucoup de news, j'ai toujours pas reçu les iMac 
Mais ce dimanche en brocante j'ai trouvé cette pochette Apple qui sera parfaite pour ranger un Powerbook série 100.







Si quelqu'un a des infos car je n'en ai jamais vu des comme ça 
Je pense a une copie d'époque


----------



## voltfan (24 Août 2016)

Hello ! 

J'ai reçu l'Imac blanc de 20p 
Il est superbe et a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement 
Je suis presque jaloux 
Je prendrais une photo dans la journée


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2016)




----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Donc je vais recevoir un iMac 2.16 GHZ de 20' qui fonctionne mais qui a tendance a planter a cause de la carte graphique
> Mais ça devrais être facilement réparable avec un bon dépoussiérage, de la nouvelle pâte thermique et le ventirad réglé sur une vitesse supérieure.


Je suis preneur du résultat : j'ai le même avec le même problème qui repose au grenier, et je pense que le gamin serait content de remplacer son G3, suffisant pour rédiger ses exposés mais un peu limité par ailleurs !


----------



## voltfan (25 Août 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Je suis preneur du résultat : j'ai le même avec le même problème qui repose au grenier, et je pense que le gamin serait content de remplacer son G3, suffisant pour rédiger ses exposés mais un peu limité par ailleurs !




Pour l'instant j'ai installé SMC fan control et j'ai mis tous les ventilateurs à une vitesse supérieure à 1300 tr/min 
Jusqu'ici pas de plantage mais par contre certaines applications ne veulent pas s'ouvrir et ça me dit que l'application a quitté de manière inopinée.

Aucune idée si il y a un lien


----------



## voltfan (8 Avril 2017)

Hello !

Désolé pour le manque de nouvelles mais je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps avec mes études et aussi car je n'achète plus beaucoup de Mac vu que les prix ont énormément augmenté en quelques mois :/

J'aurais une question sur le Macbook blanc de mes parents : quand il se met en veille impossible de le rallumer sauf en branchant le chargeur. J'ai déjà fait un reset SMC mais rien n'a changé 
Est ce que ça pourrait venir d'une batterie défectueuse ? Sachant que c'est un modèle bas de gamme d'Ebay vu qu'elle n'est malheureusement plus achetable chez Apple 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Invité (8 Avril 2017)

Peut être installer Coconut Battery pour voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre ?

Pis pourquoi pas un reset "PRAM" ?


----------



## voltfan (8 Avril 2017)

Invité a dit:


> Peut être installer Coconut Battery pour voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre ?
> 
> Pis pourquoi pas un reset "PRAM" ?



Super merci

Pour ce qu'elle a dans le ventre je l'ai mise à la lumière elle est à moitié vide 
Je pense juste que c'est une batterie vraiment bas de gamme :/


----------



## Stryper (27 Juillet 2017)

Au passage, merci voltfan pour nous narrer tes aventures, c'est passionnant. J'ai lu les 14 pages d'une traite. Une question tout de même, tu en fais quoi au final une fois tout réparé?


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2017)

Stryper a dit:


> tu en fais quoi au final une fois tout réparé?


Il fait les poussières.


----------



## melaure (27 Juillet 2017)

Stryper a dit:


> Au passage, merci voltfan pour nous narrer tes aventures, c'est passionnant. J'ai lu les 14 pages d'une traite. Une question tout de même, tu en fais quoi au final une fois tout réparé?



Perso j'espère qu'il va déménager près de chez moi !


----------



## voltfan (27 Juillet 2017)

Stryper a dit:


> Au passage, merci voltfan pour nous narrer tes aventures, c'est passionnant. J'ai lu les 14 pages d'une traite. Une question tout de même, tu en fais quoi au final une fois tout réparé?



De rien 
D'ailleurs j'ai quelques nouveautés a poster 
Honnêtement pas grand chose, chez moi j'ai un meuble "d'exposition" en quelque sorte avec les portables dessus, les Emac dessous, les Powermac G4 me servent de meuble TV et les G3 dans le salon en déco 
Mais ça m'arrive de temps en temps d'en allumer un pour jouer a un vieux jeu par exemple 



Locke a dit:


> Il fait les poussières.



Exactement 



melaure a dit:


> Perso j'espère qu'il va déménager près de chez moi !



C'est pas dans mes plans dans l'immédiat, désolé.
J'adore toujours autant ma ville d'adoption


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2017)

Ha si je pouvais rassembler tous les collectionneurs dans le Rhône et ouvrir un Apple Museum à Lugdunum ... tant pis ...


----------



## Yuls (28 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Apple Museum à Lugdunum



Ca rime bien, lance une cagnotte Leetchi


----------



## voltfan (28 Juillet 2017)

Ca serait intéressant un musée, en effet


----------



## voltfan (25 Septembre 2017)

Hello ! 

Ce matin j'ai acheté un autre G4 Cube sur LBC (le premier étant arrivé en morceaux, merci la Poste :'(  )
Je posterais des photos quand je l'aurais reçu


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2017)

Bravo et oui, ce serait sympa. Si j'étais sur Toulouse, clair que je serais membre actif de Silicium !


----------

